#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-27
<musician_pro> Hi everyone
<musician_pro> There is a terrible bug in Mozilla FireFox working on Lubuntu 32-bi
<musician_pro> When I click in a hyperlink contente an email (like mailto:name@domain.excetera) mozilla oper a tab with the name of email in the searchboard FOREVER
<musician_pro> if you try to close Mozilla he reopen and open tab that you can close because open every second!
<musician_pro> 4 or 5 for second!
<musician_pro> I'm using on Lubuntu (maybe 14.04 32bit)
<musician_pro> maybe because I haven't an email account associated with the email client program of the software
<musician_pro> but when I associate the problem present another time
<musician_pro> I'm so sorry for my bad english xD
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Having a coffee with this hottie in front of me
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> She's not blonde, Simon :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Oh, damn, this is a public channel.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> .___.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Yep
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> PENIS
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Haha
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Soooooo you cannot see the images? Not even the URLs?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Nope, not in IRC
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Aww
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Shame
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> So if you want to post something, do it before I fix it :P
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Who do you think I am?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> .__.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Lol
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Is it fixed yet?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> O.O
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> *posts an orgy photo*
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-01
<wxl> tsimonq2: might want to check this out and give it a sign off https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-notifyd/+bug/1668821
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1668821 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu) "[FFe] xfce4-notifyd 0.3.5 for zesty" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> wxl: kthx
<tsimonq2> Grr where's Lyn?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-02
<bluesabre> Hi Lubuntu developers! Xubuntu is considering bringing the new xfce4-notifyd to Zesty, and if possible, we'd like to get your approval (if you're still using it) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-notifyd/+bug/1668821
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1668821 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu) "[FFe] xfce4-notifyd 0.3.5 for zesty" [Undecided,New]
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-03
<tsimonq2> bluesabre: Hey :)
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Please take a look ^
<tsimonq2> bluesabre: When lynorian says it's OK then do it, I don't have the time tonight...
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-05
<lynorian> tsimonq2 I was at scale so I did not get your message earlier
<bluesabre> lynorian, that was in relation to the message from me: Hi Lubuntu developers! Xubuntu is considering bringing the new xfce4-notifyd to Zesty, and if possible, we'd like to get your approval (if you're still using it) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-notifyd/+bug/1668821
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1668821 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu) "[FFe] xfce4-notifyd 0.3.5 for zesty" [Undecided,New]
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-26
<lubot1> A A was added by: A A
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-28
<lubot1> Sergio_Security was added by: Sergio_Security
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> Welcome!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
<lubot1> <Schyken> ❤️
<lubot1> <Schyken> i386 is getting some love right now :D
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot1> <Schyken> Almost done with the first test. I do everything out of order. :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> :D
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Oh shoot
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @Schyken All the testing we did is now invalid, time to test again...
<fbaumanis> good evening!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @fbaumanis, Hi!
<lubot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-February/004301.html
<lubot1> <acheronuk> "content-wise for flavours besides
<lubot1> ubuntu-server and, well, netboot there will be no functional changes
<lubot1> in the images, so possibly a sanity install-check should be enough for
<lubot1> those that already had their testing finished. I will be helping out
<lubot1> with those as well, so I do not expect this to delay the final release
<lubot1> date."
<fbaumanis> there is no lubuntu-devel mailing list anymore right? 
<fbaumanis> it's lubuntu-qa right?
<wxl> other way around
<fbaumanis> yeah, found it, ignore my noise ;)
<wxl> np
 * fbaumanis leaves and starts testing tomorrow.
<lubot1> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, What happened? 😯
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, See the link @acheronuk gave
<lubot1> <Schyken> Ahh
<lubot1> <Schyken> Alright, I'll give it another go 😊 Life happens 😝
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-01
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
<lynorian> yay
<lynorian> even if I only did one test still helpful
<lubot1> <Schyken> 💙
<lynorian> gah not showing up in hexchat on lubuntu next
<lubot1> <Sergio_Security> Any wireless connection manager which works fine and does not require a loop of sudo service network-manager restart?
<lubot1> <brli7848> @Sergio_Security, NM is utilized with polkit, I don't think you need to face systemd(systemctl) that often...
<lubot1> <alamo18> @brli7848, Why would you not want to face systemctl
<lubot1> <brli7848> @alamo18, Check above... If needed, I will. However, get online with wifi using nm applet doesn't require this
 * lynorian likes nmtui
<fbaumanis> good morning!
<fbaumanis> just a general question: would you prefer a dedicated testing PC for testing or a virtual machine?
<lynorian> fbaumanis, both
<lynorian> run virtual machines from the machine dedicated to testing
<fbaumanis> lynorian: okay, makes sense :)
<fbaumanis> thank you
<lynorian> that way you make sure vms work on the release as well
<fbaumanis> the latest bionic daily still doesnt have the "Guided - resize" option for Partitioning. Does anybody have some info about that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbaumanis, Lubuntu or Lubuntu Next?
<fbaumanis> @lubot, Lubuntu
<fbaumanis> @lubot, to be correct, this testcase: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/166848/testcases/1438
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm just a Telegram bridge, I'm tsimonq2 on IRC as well ;)
<fbaumanis> @tsimonq2 ah i see ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Can you please look into this?
<fbaumanis> i discovered a bug during the installation of kubuntu bionic.. so where do i have to run ubuntu-bug ubiquity? on my local machine? 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbaumanis, Yes
<fbaumanis> tsimonq2, thanks!
<fbaumanis> but it wants to send the information about my local machine.. the bug happened in the VM..
<acheronuk> trying: falkon
<acheronuk> skipped: falkon (17, 0, 176)
<acheronuk>     got: 12+0: a-1:a-1:a-3:i-1:p-3:s-3
<acheronuk>     * armhf: lubuntu-qt-desktop, qupzilla-plugin-gnome-keyring
<acheronuk> so falkon breaks lubuntu-qt-desktop!
<wxl> tsimonq2: fbaumanis: does the drive already have something on it? if not, you won't see resize.
<lubot> fbnbmns was added by: fbnbmns
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbnbmns, Welcome!
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @tsimonq2, Thanks! I'm fbaumanis from IRC ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbnbmns, :D
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @wxl, Then the testcase description should include a warning, that something should be on the drive already. I can do that.
<wxl> yeah i mean it does stand to reason :)
<wxl> how do you resize something that doesn't already have a size? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Speaking of installers...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, how was that swap bug coming along?
<fbaumanis> wxl, if there is an ubuntu installation already on it, it has a size, or? :D
<wxl> it needs to have some sort of partitions
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you mean the one we're waiting on cyphermox on?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yeah, the one we're waiting for cyphermox on
<wxl> @tsimonq2: who knows. ask him.
<fbaumanis> @wxl, then i will add a reminder to make sure that the drive already should have partitions.
<wxl> the key here being *RE*size
<lubot> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: How was that coming along?
<wxl> :)
<fbaumanis> wxl yeah, i must have something with a size to REsize. :D tried it now with the setup on top of an already existing bionic beaver and it said something with "shrink size" and not "resize".. at least in German.
<wxl> fbaumanis: that might be a string translation issue
<fbaumanis> wxl, not when i run the installation in German ;)
<FurretUber> Hi, Lubuntu's default terminal don't show characters with accents properly. For example, í becomes Ã-
<FurretUber> txiterm, from xiterm+thai, is set as the default x-terminal-emulator. Shouldn't the default terminal choice depends of the user locale on this case?
<fbaumanis> FurretUber, afaik it should.
<wxl> FurretUber: what you're asking is sort of asking for a lot. it would be more reasonable to file a bug in lxterminal and get that fixed, if that's indeed the problem, but i've used latin-based accents with no problem.
<wxl> it may be that the default font doesn't support it, too
<FurretUber> lxterminal is fine, the problem is that it defaults to txiterm
<wxl> i have no idea why that would happen
<fbaumanis> FurretUber, do you have nectec18 installed?
<wxl> unfortunately i really know nothing about localization/internationalization so i'm not really going to be too helpful, but if lubuntu sets the default terminal based on the locale, then that is probably a system wide thing, i.e. it happens on ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc.
<FurretUber> I can't find this package
<FurretUber> If Lubuntu set lxterminal as default, this wouldn't happen
<FurretUber> I don't know why it set txiterm as default
<fbaumanis> oh okay, i just saw that you need nectec18 to render the font properly in the terminal..
<wxl> i'm personally shocked that lxterminal isn't the default
<wxl> i don't understand the mechanism that would cause that
<fbaumanis> we neither.
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf do you have any idea about how setting a locale in some way would cause the default terminal emulator to become something other than lxterminal? i've never heard of this before.
<wxl> FurretUber: is this a fresh install? which version?
<FurretUber> Fresh install of 18.04
<FurretUber> Lubuntu (not Next)
<FurretUber> This appears to be a problem of the x-terminal-emulator. Maybe it came wrong on the ISO already
<wxl> with the alternate or desktop version?
<FurretUber> Desktop
<wxl> if you boot into the live system with the locale set the same way, do you have the same problem?
<FurretUber> Give me a moment, I'll test
 * fbaumanis leaves.
<FurretUber> On the live image (which I can't choose the language), the default terminal opened with Ctrl+Alt+T is xiterm+thai
<wxl> did you set the locale at all in boot?
<FurretUber> There was no option to do so
<FurretUber> It booted directly into the desktop
<wxl> so as far as you can tell everything is in english?
<FurretUber> Everything is in english
<wxl> yeah that makes no sense
<wxl> also you should be able to set your language at boot (GRUB2)
<wxl> are you sure you actually have a lubuntu image? XD
<FurretUber> Yes, it is Lubuntu
<wxl> do me a favor for my own sanity and give me a pastebin of `strings /path/to/iso | head -n 50`
<FurretUber> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PrDXFm5wJQ/
<wxl> that looks like an older image
<FurretUber> 3 days ago, at maximum
<wxl> the 26th to be clear
<wxl> i would not expect a development release to work perfectly until it's released
<wxl> meanwhile, you should always be using the latest release
<FurretUber> It works pretty good. I came here to talk about this problem, as I was not sure you were aware of the default terminal choice not being lxterminal
<wxl> i don't experience the same problem, so as far as i can tell, it's not one
<FurretUber> I'm downloading the ISO now, I will see if the same happens with that one
<wxl> FurretUber: fwiw, with a new install i have lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Mar  1 12:08 /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator -> /usr/bin/lxterminal
<wxl> FurretUber: also xiterm+thai is not installed
<FurretUber> Is this one the Lubuntu's ISO: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/bionic-desktop-amd64.iso
<FurretUber> It has xiterm+thai installed and txiterm set as default. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SZWFtYCQyK/
<wxl> i can't replicate that
<wxl> try with one of the other flavours like xubuntu
<wxl> there must be something unique to your system, machine, something, that's causing this
<wxl> lxterminal is in the manifest. xiterm is not http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20180301/bionic-desktop-amd64.manifest
<FurretUber> xiterm+thai	1.10-2
<FurretUber> Line 1320
<wxl> have you tried installing any other version of lubuntu before?
<FurretUber> Do you mean like 16.04? Yes. The first time I've installed was 12.04.
<wxl> and no problems there, right?
<FurretUber> Right
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so it seems like since artful, xiterm+thai has creeped into our manifest. you know why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Wat?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No clue
<wxl> we need to figure this out. for some reason in some instances, it's the default terminal
<wxl> even without changing locales
<FurretUber> The system is in UEFI mode and was installed in Brazilian Portuguese
<wxl> which system?
<wxl> it's not in the manifest of lubuntu-next, kubuntu, xubuntu
<FurretUber> The specifications of the computer? AsRock H55M-LE, Intel Core i3-540, AMD Radeon HD 5450, 6 GB RAM
<wxl> you said the "system" "was installed"
<FurretUber> The system: Lubuntu 18.04. The boot was in UEFI mode, the idiom I choose to install was Brazilian Portuguese
<wxl> yeah well that's irrelevant. if you boot to the live cd and it's in english, the language shouldn't be a thing
<wxl> most strangely `apt-rdepends -r xiterm+thai` returns nothing, @tsimonq2. i'm not sure how it got on our manifest
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, No. It shouldn't affect at all.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Hum. Idk.
<wxl> i also have no idea how i can't replicate this being a problem
<wxl> admittedly i had an alternate install but that shouldn't matter
<wxl> zsyncing now
<wxl> ok @tsimonq2 it's something specific to desktop. alternate does not have the same problem.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you have any ideas about this at all? it's totally bizarre.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, My last usual check are the ISO build logs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They're verbose.
<wxl> does anyone have any desktop (preferably amd64) images from before 26 feb?
<wxl> i wonder if this doesn't have something to do with language-pack-th
<wxl> i could imagine a situation where if somehow the emualtor got added to the language pack and the language pack is installed after lxterminal, that it would become x-terminal-emulator
<wxl> the control file says it provides x-terminal-emulator but there's no emulator as a depend/recommend/suggest, etc
<wxl> oh interesting. language-pack-th is new apparently
<wxl> well, as of 2016
<wxl> i'm pretty sure we get more languages with live, which is why i think that's the route to go
<wxl> ot
<wxl> it's not even in the logs. wth
<wxl> oh nope found it
<wxl> Installing xiterm+thai as Depends of apport-gtk
<wxl> apport-gtk only depends on x-terminal-emulator though ughhhh
<wxl> yet earlier * Chose gnome-terminal out of x-terminal-emulator to satisfy apport-gtk
<tsimonq2> Harumph.
<wxl> this has got to be some sort of weird seed issue
<wxl> but i'm not sure how o quite figure it out
<tsimonq2> wxl: Release Team might be able to help as ultima ratio.
<wxl> what i can confirm is xiterm is installed AFTER lxterminal
<wxl> i'm sure that's the problem
<wxl> i'm still not entirely sure how xiterm is getting on there, but *shrug*
<tsimonq2> It shouldn't be, because lxterminal provides x-terminal-emulator.
<lynorian> I slept in too late and woke up to something wierd
<wxl> @julienlavergne if you have any thoughts as to how xiterm+thai got onto our desktop image (not alternate), i'd love to hear it. i can't find it anywhere in the germinate-output at all. 3 other flavors i've checked don't have it, but there it is in our manifest, and it's getting set as x-terminal-emulator.
<wxl> FurretUber: if you want to file a bug on that, that would be great. file against lubuntu-meta for the time being
<FurretUber> I can't report against lubuntu-meta, it says the package is not installed
<wxl> try lubuntu-desktop then
<wxl> FurretUber: did you get that bug done?
<FurretUber> It's nearly done
<wxl> k
<FurretUber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1752733
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1752733 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Default terminal emulator is set to txiterm, which causes problems with certain characters" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> thx FurretUber 
<wxl> sorry for ever doubting you :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think you have germinate locally, so here's your bug report with everything you need to fix it (feel free to assign yourself) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1752733
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1752733 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "xiterm+thai is installed and set to x-terminal-emulator" [Undecided, Triaged]
<wxl> FurretUber: you'll notice i kind of usurped your bug from being about accent support to being about having the wrong terminal in there. i assume lxterminal works fine for you, right? if not, we should also file a bug against that. similarly, if you want to you can file a bug against xiterm+thai but i'm not sure a package meant specifically for thai language support should be expected to handle latin 
<wxl> scripts all that well
<FurretUber> lxterminal works. I reported what was the problem (the default terminal not being able to use characters with accents)
<FurretUber> I needed some time to understand that terminal was not lxterminal
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> from what i can tell the issue is that lxterminal gets installed after another package requires an x-terminal-emulator and i guess it sort of randomly picks one
<wxl> so after we fix our seeds so that lxterminal gets installed earlier, we should have no problems-- and not have xiterm+thai installed at all, which we don't want
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "explicity unseed xiterm+thai, which I think is more of a band-aid" that's not a bandaid
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's our freaking solution XD
<wxl> that doesn't fix the problem as to why it's there
<wxl> it's quite possible we might have to explicitly unseed every single emulator except lxterminal if we go that route
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, One thing I'm super curious about is why this only affects the desktop install...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Finding the difference there will likely point right at the problem
<wxl> pop open germinate and see what you figure out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "pop open germinate" yeah it's not that simple :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It'll take some time
<wxl> there's no other good solution
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ugh fine
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you can try the explicit unseed, but i bet it will come up again
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you could also try explicitly unseeding all of the other emulators, since it's likely that explicit unseed will just result in xiterm+thai being replaced with something else
<wxl> @tsimonq2: but then we have to track x-terminal-emulator and which packages are included in it
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it's possible that you could write some python to do that for you
<tsimonq2> wxl: hmm
<tsimonq2> wxl: idk
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-02
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu 16.04.4 has been released! https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-16-04-4-has-been-released/ | [M U[M U[M
<tsimonq2> U[M 
<tsimonq2> U[M 
<tsimonq2> U[M 
<tsimonq2> U[M 
<tsimonq2> U[M 
<tsimonq2> U[M#
<tsimonq2> ughhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> not this again
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu 16.04.4 has been released! https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-16-04-4-has-been-released/ | Lubuntu Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies | https://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (@lubuntudevel), Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org), and is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu 16.04.4 has been released! https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-16-04-4-has-been-released/
<lynorian> tsimonq2, are there any more lubuntu manual fixes I need to get done on my pull request?
<lynorian> although I may not get much done next week
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Got a link?
<lynorian> https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-manual/pull/21 I have commmited some since you last ocmmented
<ubot93> Pull 21 in lubuntu-team/lubuntu-manual "Add file for Simple Scan" [Open]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #21: Add file for Simple Scan (master...master) https://git.io/vAqX0
<tsimonq2> :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #22: Add most of abiword (master...master) https://git.io/vAyLi
<artem> ww
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu Next will be completely broken if you update Bionic now, and it'll be that way until Qt migrates, which has the patch fixing it. Unfortunately this wasn't avoidable, and we're working to get it fixed as soon as we can.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-03
<lubot> <Khalid_madara> Hi. Everyone
<lubot> <Khalid_madara> After install lubuntu on my pc
<lubot> <Khalid_madara> Im having problems with sound
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Im sorry yall i promise i will contribute more as soon as my SATs are over in a week
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> 😭
<lubot> <fbnbmns> Is there any lubuntu version which has a high testing priority because of many bugs atm?
<lubot> vadoley was added by: vadoley
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Khalid_madara, Sorry, this channel isn't for support
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbnbmns, I think 18.04 is what we need a lot of testing on
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, It's all good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @vadoley, Welcome!
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @tsimonq2, Okay thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbnbmns, Thank YOU!
<lubot> I'll come up with a list for you probably on Monday of what needs to be done
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @tsimonq2, 👍🏼
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-04
<fbaumanis> hey there! :)
<fbaumanis> Lubuntu Next Bionic i386 brings me to a screen with the following:
<fbaumanis> Welcome to LxQt
<fbaumanis> Please select your default Window Manager
<fbaumanis> As that is not mentioned in the testcase, i think that's Bug, isn't it?
<fbaumanis> opened a bug.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbaumanis, That should be fixed already...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b4a3078b48d: Add altenrate shortcuts for next previous picture] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b4a3078b48d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ef64a96d22c: remove duplicated open line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ef64a96d22c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe95189cb159f: Restyle checkboxes and give print screen key highlighted] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe95189cb159f
<lubot> rbn10a was added by: rbn10a
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdeab60caa219: Add find options for ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdeab60caa219
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEbbb02d965ac2: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEbbb02d965ac2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEe7fbf734ccfc: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEe7fbf734ccfc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE5f5277566d36: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE5f5277566d36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE5a243420a8ec: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE5a243420a8ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEf3924064fb73: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEf3924064fb73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEe0215a3129bc: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEe0215a3129bc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc049412af7fe: Add properties to ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc049412af7fe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE960251246861: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE960251246861
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE5314edc68830: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE5314edc68830
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE58e8e471bcb9: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE58e8e471bcb9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE6d7d4560ff85: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE6d7d4560ff85
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE495f2a87078b: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE495f2a87078b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE18a3c397c8a8: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE18a3c397c8a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEeffc72500155: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEeffc72500155
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEca546166a453: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEca546166a453
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE14bd68fd66eb: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE14bd68fd66eb
<lubot> AlexanderS4 was added by: AlexanderS4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVE3b40ec4269e0: DSC file for 0.9.4-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVE3b40ec4269e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVE6a72768353a0: Import patches-unapplied version 0.9.4-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVE6a72768353a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVEd5f11ae8400a: Import patches-applied version 0.9.4-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVEd5f11ae8400a
<lubot> Christian Godínez was added by: Christian Godínez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from popeydc: @tsimonq2 this crossed my desk today... features lubuntu on an atom netbook. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3QOkne3IsE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @AlexanderS4 and Christian Godínez
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL16d9b7a8f837: Start ARK prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL16d9b7a8f837
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone here knows how to hablde python pty library?
<tsimonq2> wxl: DMB just approved packageset delegation for lubuntu to ~lubuntu-dev.
<lubot> <docEbrown> @HMollerCl  I have a little experience with it. What are you after? Python 2/3?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi docEbrown I'm after connecting aptdaemon to a pty so I can read the installation progress.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure how to make it work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> gnome uses vte.pty
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at the begging I want to open a qterminal (or any other terminal) so I can see what's happening
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is the "documentation I have": ...     def set_terminal(self, ttyname, reply_handler=None, error_handler=None): ...         """Allow to set a controlling terminal for the underlying dpkg call. ...         See the source code of gtk3widgets.AptTerminal or console.ConsoleClient ...         as example. ...         >>> master, slav
<lubot> e = pty.openpty() ...         >>> transaction.set_terminal(os.ttyname(slave))
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I think I need to open a terminal
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so I've open a qterminal like this, it opens, but nothing happens o it: ... proc = subprocess.Popen(['qterminal'], ...                             stdin=slave, ...                             stdout=slave, ...                             stderr=slave)
<lubot> <docEbrown> So openpty opens a terminal pair and master and slave are file descriptors for the pair
<lubot> <docEbrown> Ahh OK
<lubot> <docEbrown> Just to check so do you want to read the stdout of the qterminal sub process you just opened?
<lynorian> file redirection?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @docEbrown [Just to check so do you want to read the stdout of the qterminal sub process you …], theother way around.  I want that the process write in qterminal.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aptdaemon is a python library for performing packages action.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is what ubuntu use.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when you do upgrades via gui, the embedded terminal comunicates through this.
<lubot> <docEbrown> Yep yep excellent
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is a aptdaemon.client.set_terminal() fucntion (undocumented, found out reading code)
<lubot> <docEbrown> In that case you have a few options
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is the function https://www.apt-browse.com/browse/ubuntu/xenial/universe/all/python-aptdaemon/1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu14/file/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/client.py
<lubot> <HMollerCl> line 936
<lubot> <docEbrown> <reading>
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is the console file if you want to look for console.ConsoleClient https://www.apt-browse.com/browse/ubuntu/xenial/universe/all/python-aptdaemon/1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu14/file/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/console.py
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or if you have aptdaemon installed, the files are in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/aptdaemon
<lubot> <docEbrown> ok cool.  Are you using Python 3?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, 3.
<lubot> <docEbrown> let me download the aptdeamon package and I'll check it out.  The code you linked me is Python 2.  Is that correct?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, 2.7
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I haven't found the 3 online
<lubot> <docEbrown> ah ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but shouldn change much
<lubot> <docEbrown> 👍
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I haven't seen the gt3widget.py in 2.7 though
<lubot> <docEbrown> so you are intending on calling set_terminal is that correct?
<lubot> <docEbrown> to set the dbus backage to use a specific pty instance as created using the python pty package?
<lubot> <docEbrown> in which case pty.openpty will create the master slave pair as shown in the docstring, and master, slave are file descriptors https://docs.python.org/3.2/library/pty.html
<lubot> <docEbrown> which you can then write to / read from.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, that's the idea
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I need to open the terminal.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean the app.
<lubot> <docEbrown> as in os.environ['SHELL']?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, thats it
<lubot> <docEbrown> yeah cool, have you had a look through the example in the pty documentation?  It shows pty.spawn doing exactly that.  by bassing os.environ['SHELL'] as the first argument, and a function which writes to a file using the passed file descriptor as the second
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I tried that, but It stopped the script.
<lubot> <docEbrown> as in the Python interpreter quit and so it killed the process?
<lubot> <docEbrown> mid way through?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my script also opens QtWidget
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which when I use spawn those Widget aren't open
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's teh output:: ... hmoller@hmoller-pc:~/updateNotifier/lubuntu-update-notifier/daemon$ lxqt-sudo ./upgrader.py  ...  (0x7ffe0583d2c0) Warning: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 762, resource id: 12605898, major code: 40 (TranslateCoords), minor code: 0                                                           
<lubot>     ... QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root' ... root@hmoller-pc:/home/hmoller/updateNotifier/lubuntu-update-notifier/daemon#
<lubot> <docEbrown> when you spawn sh in python is it getting all of the environment variables through ~/.bashrc etc?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> although pty.spawn is called after the Widget should be shown
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, maybe I have a problem with the second term of spawn function "read".
<lubot> <docEbrown> maybe see what the output of running env through the spawned shell returns  and see if XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is set
<lubot> <docEbrown> my kids just woke up so I need to do breakfast duties.  I'll be online but responses may be delayed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is a warning because I'm runnig as sudo.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> running w/o sudo does nothing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hmoller@hmoller-pc:~/updateNotifier/lubuntu-update-notifier/daemon$ ./upgrader.py ... hmoller@hmoller-pc:~/updateNotifier/lubuntu-update-notifier/daemon$ printenv ... SHELL=/bin/bash
<lubot> <docEbrown> Are you able to send the script or repo address?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here it is
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/hmollercl/lubuntu-update-notifier/blob/master/daemon/upgrader.py
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in line 213 is the pty.spawn
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in 233 set_terminal()
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you comment pty.spawn it opens the widget
<wxl> @tsimonq2: neat
<lubot> <docEbrown> So simply calling pty.spawn with just the shell command kills it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <docEbrown> I can't see the line numbers but this is in the upgrade method right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <docEbrown> You shouldn't need the spawn though as the subprocess call you have commented out should do the work for you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think that too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But I need to open a terminal window so I can see what writes in it
<lubot> <docEbrown> For showing progress or debugging?
<lubot> <docEbrown> You could read from slave and tie it to a text widget
<lubot> <HMollerCl> both, progress and debugging
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would have to implement it, to read constantly, that was why I prefered using qterminal for example.
<lubot> <docEbrown> OK. Sorry for the long thread here. From what I can tell all your implementation of pty in Python is correct.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks for ypur help
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL32702d9f232f: Start extraction settings toolbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL32702d9f232f
<lubot> <docEbrown> Have you seen cases of handing an existing pty session over to qterminal or rather than launch shell through pty can you launch qterminal and pass it the commands ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, I haven't seen it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can open qtermianl and execurte commands on it. But it close after execution
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cmd = ['qterminal', '-e', './upg.sh']
<lubot> <HMollerCl> process = subprocess.Popen(cmd)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I don't interact with it.
<tsimonq2> Wow, y'all have really been working hard on those ISO QA tests!
<tsimonq2> I like it!
<tsimonq2> kc2bez, @docEbrown: Could you guys please do the "run once" and "optional" tests as well? I'd like to at least mark amd64 as ready.
<tsimonq2> If either of you have i386 machines that would be helpful too, otherwise I'll ask guiverc when he comes around next.
<lubot> <docEbrown> Hans that is a pickle what level of interaction do you require?
<lubot> <docEbrown> @tsimonq2 I don't have an i386 machine and sure I'll check the others out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [@tsimonq2 I don't have an i386 machine and sure I'll check the others out], Thanks!
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 will you kill me if I test the i386 stuff on a 32bit VM on 64bit Hardware?  :P
<lubot> <teward001> because I have a VM cluster for this stuff :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 will you kill me if I test the i386 stuff on a 32bit VM on 64bit Hardw …], Yes :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @docEbrown [Hans that is a pickle what level of interaction do you require?], only reading
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm developing the update notifier, I want to see the status/progress of the installartion of packages and if tehre are errors.
<lubot> <docEbrown> Can you tee stdout and stderr of qterminal to a file?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I'm not following you.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbda596a30499: Add extract to subfolder checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbda596a30499
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> kc2bez, @docEbrown: Could you guys please do the "run once" and "opti …], I didn't have a chance yesterday but I will tonight. I will try to get a 32 bit test in too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> docEbrown apparenly I have to read and write. It's not magic :(
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4abf4df07965: Add tab for plugins] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4abf4df07965
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb4f945d16d0: Add ok apply and cancel buttons to ark prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb4f945d16d0
<lubot> <docEbrown> Hans, are you still there?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-26
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @docEbrown [Hans, are you still there?], now I'm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I'm in another pc now, with lxde
<lubot> <docEbrown> cool.  So it is possible I'm on the total wrong track.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ???
<lubot> <docEbrown> I was thinking it sounds like the issue is just getting the feed in and out of qterminal right?  qterminal provides all the interface for the update.  Also the work you have done is amazing so please dont think I think otherwise
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not quite
<lubot> <docEbrown> sorry qterminal provides the interface
<lubot> <docEbrown> to watch the apt-update
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the story is this. For apt upgrade (or dist-upgrade) you can use aptdaemon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but aptdaemon lacks info during the installation process, it has during the download but not during the installation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is why I'm trying to "attach" a terminal to aptdaemon, to see what is happening
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There is another way of solving this which is opening a terminal and run "sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> te problem with that approach is that when you run qterminal to execute something, it closes after finish. Example "qterminal -e ls"
<lubot> <docEbrown> ok excellent.  Thanks for clearing.  Let me have a play and I'll get back to you.  Sorry for this being so time consuming and convoluted!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaa, no, thank you
<lubot> <docEbrown> we will get there! My stubborness has kicked in ;)
<lubot> <docEbrown> we can't let this beat us ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7452b946d88: Add preview settings to prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7452b946d88
<wxl> ok time to do some stuff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohai
<wxl> howzit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *throws a stack on wxl's desk* get at it, boss XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good good
<wxl> i just got done shoveling 9 inches of snow
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Pffft
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Those are rookie numbers
<wxl> not for out here
<lubot> <kc2bez> Normal day here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yesterday half of it melted, and today it ALL FROZE OVER
<lubot> <kc2bez> Same here.
<lubot> <kc2bez> 40 mph winds too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uff, yeah
<wxl> thus the reason for shoveling.. no want freezing
<wxl> no winds here thank god, but we had lots of downed trees from the weight of the snow
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It melts anyway
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nine inches of snow downs trees? Jeeez
<wxl> different trees, dude
<wxl> similarly, there are plenty of plants that don't do well in the desert
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Meh
<lubot> <kc2bez> This 32 bit beast is slow to install on.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Almost there.
<wxl> you doing 16.04.6?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Indeed.
<wxl> makes sense
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Last time I did a Lubuntu install on my 32 bit machine before I had to decommission it, it took somewhere around an hour
<lubot> <kc2bez> It takes about 25 minutes but it feels like an eternity.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm out for the night. I don't have an EFI machine to test on but I could do it in a VM if we need.
<wxl> i'm gonna do it in a vm
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds good.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4244c1d9c9c1: style taskbar bottom half bottom half of prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4244c1d9c9c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c71ad87bc34: Move quick launch paragraph out of between halves of taksbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c71ad87bc34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE0cf53cd5afde: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE0cf53cd5afde
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEf0a17310bd4d: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEf0a17310bd4d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEbe9d54c69962: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEbe9d54c69962
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i even did the optional for amd64. i could do i386 on amd64 for the i386 bits..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Got 'er otter
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Woooo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll mark amd64 as ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just need i386
<wxl> i imagine we could coerce kc2bez since he's got it on his machine
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been marked as ready
<wxl> the uefi thing for i386, though, is obviously a more complicated situation
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeaaah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I might just call it good when that's the only one left
<wxl> well we could
<wxl> there's the optional one, too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nah, I'll call it good
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl, go review my code XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/bug-1654761/+merge/363643
<wxl> oh hell no
<wxl> way too deep of a rabbit hole
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XDDD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, that took me a bit to wrap my head around.
<wxl> i've been meaning to play with autopkgtest but never have
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's fun stuff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Especially when you grasp how AMQP and such works, and the relationship between the workers and the main server
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Britney is fun too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1817626
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If sil2100 acks I'll implement it
<wxl> ampq is cute
<wxl> which implementation they using?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> RabbitMQ
<wxl> i played with that a bit at the first oscon i went to
 * lynorian does not know what AMQP is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Distributed queuing library of sorts
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVE4053488b0ee9: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVE4053488b0ee9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVEc5d17ca3dcb8: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVEc5d17ca3dcb8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVE7df6e52ef5a6: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVE7df6e52ef5a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE4ef6674a796c: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE4ef6674a796c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEdc6ead5aca14: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEdc6ead5aca14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE9ebf1cf965c8: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE9ebf1cf965c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVE35999b50205c: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVE35999b50205c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVE9399deca641e: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVE9399deca641e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVEde1c633d9075: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVEde1c633d9075
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEce815fd66195: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEce815fd66195
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVE4577aa8610bd: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVE4577aa8610bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEddea5c716bfa: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEddea5c716bfa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE0948805e8dc7: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE0948805e8dc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE8feb27c59192: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE8feb27c59192
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE4959d813a75c: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE4959d813a75c
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> the uefi thing for i386, though, is obviously a more complicated situation], You mean an amd64 installation with a 32-bit UEFI?
<guiverc> aptghetto - the conversation was about 16.04.6 QA-testing; it was i386 (not amd64)  -- no run-once test on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/400/builds/188839/testcases  ; but it was deemed acceptable without test
<lubot> <aptghetto> AFAIK the Ubuntu i386 kernel does not support UEFI, but the the amd64 kernel can be booted from a 32-bit UEFI (grub-ia32). ... But maybe there was some change and Ubuntu allows also to install a i386 kernel on a 32 bit UEFI machine?
<lubot> <docEbrown> Hey all, I'm helping Hans with the lubuntu-update-notifier.  I am testing in Disco Dingo and it is saying I am missing the Breeze-Dark theme.  Where can I get the official lubuntu breeze-dark for disco dingo?
<guiverc> docEbrown: dpkg -S reveals "breeze-icon-theme: /usr/share/icons/breeze-dark/places/64/user-trash.svg" (a file (of thousands) I picked at random on my 19.04 system) -- maybe helpful?
<lubot> <docEbrown> thanks!
<lubot> <docEbrown> @guiverc [<guiverc> docEbrown: dpkg -S reveals "breeze-icon-theme: /usr/share/icons/breeze …], yeah it isnt installed at all dpkg -S showed nothing
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEb594acab922a: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEb594acab922a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEfe23e48adb89: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEfe23e48adb89
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE0d6cef3bc2ab: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE0d6cef3bc2ab
<lubot> <docEbrown> @HMollerCl [jajaa, no, thank you], https://hastebin.com/esutebicec.coffeescript
<lubot> <docEbrown> @HMollerCl I've had a bit of a play.  the process at line 16 will run in qterminal, but as qterminal takes over the stdout of the less process, it returns nothing of value to the python process.  So it may be worth putting in the qterminal script a pipe to a known file for debugging storage processes.  I also found https://github.co
<lubot> m/lxqt/qtermwidget  a Qt5 widget that if we wanted to put the effort into we could write a Python wrapper to use it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE0ed03f2d8c84: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE0ed03f2d8c84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE88851e40915e: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE88851e40915e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE32175d8dfbde: <short summary of the patch>] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE32175d8dfbde
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE94aa13a3faba: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE94aa13a3faba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVEa5dbb2a12cb1: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVEa5dbb2a12cb1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVEecded4a87522: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVEecded4a87522
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE51cf60b2a0e1: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE51cf60b2a0e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVEd5fce4cc0bb1: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVEd5fce4cc0bb1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE6b6206436dce: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE6b6206436dce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE516d15cdee43: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE516d15cdee43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE603317999f34: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE603317999f34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEb0b12aa932fa: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEb0b12aa932fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE5b8b91cb2696: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE5b8b91cb2696
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL37bd3c78049c: Add maximum button height and style some things] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL37bd3c78049c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL774ef4f6a8e6: remove duplicate window grouping sentce] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL774ef4f6a8e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL741a188b2606: Add missing checkboxes to lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL741a188b2606
<lubot> S. J. was added by: S. J.
<lubot> <S. J.> Great experience with 19.04. Keep up the good work. Around Feb. 20th a daily build offered a gnomish sidebar and the "Activities" launcher panel. I think the meanwhile classic LXQt experience is better, considering RAM usage and the tradition of Lubuntu.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @S. J. [Great experience with 19.04. Keep up the good work. Around Feb. 20th a daily bui …], Oh yeah, so that daily was a bit borked
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That was GNOME :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Someone on the Ubuntu Desktop team made a mistake and we had to correct it, but it should be fine now, right?
<lubot> <S. J.> @tsimonq2 [Awesome!], Good to be corrected. :)
<lubot> <S. J.> Yes, it is fine now. Running like a champ.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome!
<lubot> <S. J.> I am willing to help and to give something back. Limited skills, unfortunately. But translations or something like this may be good for me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check out translate.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <S. J.> @tsimonq2 [Check out translate.lubuntu.me], Thanks a lot. Will have a look. Great OS!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89d39a1eff90: Add detected chips to sensors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89d39a1eff90
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @S. J. [Thanks a lot. Will have a look. Great OS!], Thanks!
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Thanks!], so weblate works then?  :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [so weblate works then?  :P], Yes :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d795c8bd23c: Add Desktop switcher] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d795c8bd23c
<wxl> re-spin of 16.04.6 coming :(
<wxl> home encryption was busted so in addition to checking everything over we need to check that
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oof
<wxl> that said your i386 machine is going to be busy dan :///
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will see if I can make it last.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aww man :(
<guiverc> i can do re-install 16.04.6 to partition (manual) & live i686, the install-BIOS(desktop) can be any so can do that too (or could it be ticked off with manual-partition install?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE034225e09b83: DSC file for 0.14.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE034225e09b83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVEb153de283bbf: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVEb153de283bbf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE6e8631a8ea53: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE6e8631a8ea53
<lynorian> was k3b purpsofully removed from the seed of 19.04?
<wxl> is it gone???
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> sorry for not bringing this up earlier
<wxl> i had so many people complain about that missing
<lynorian> well I don't have a fresh install currently but I should check if it is back on the seed
<guiverc> (k3b: not on my system, nor the daily I'm running too)
<wxl> i don't see anywhere that we removed it
<wxl> did we never have it?????
<lubot> <lynorian> it was in 18.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe we didn't have it explicitly
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, another package recommended it and now it does not.
<wxl> i don't see it in the cosmic seed
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-27
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/browse/cosmic/desktop
<wxl> it's not there.. i don't... understand
<wxl> i feel like i remember people complaining about it and i remember putting it in there
<lynorian> wxl sure you are not remembering kde partition manager
<wxl> yeah :(
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been updated (20190226)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been updated (20190226)
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> wth!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm baffled as to where k3b went from our seed, or how.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: most importantly, i don't understand how it's not in cosmic anymore.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have no clue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wasn't it there?!?
<wxl> well i guess we need an SRU cuz that kind of sucks 
<wxl> i mean i thought it was
<lynorian> cosmic is not out yet so I don't think it is SRU yet
<wxl> lynorian: that link i sent was for cosmic/18.10.
<lynorian> oops
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a3e121f96ca: Fix captialization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a3e121f96ca
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: any news with the pcmanfm (lxde) issu
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl you mean the crashing?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9bf922200ae3: Fix captilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9bf922200ae3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e3d7896fbc5: Reword awkward and] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e3d7896fbc5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63937d17a80a: Add keyboard shortcut for mute tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63937d17a80a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71e98e43693f: Fix guilabel open links in new tabs instead of new windows] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71e98e43693f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d0ee706b309: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d0ee706b309
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdbbc0d7ca30a: Fix scissors typo how did I miss that many letters] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdbbc0d7ca30a
<kc2bez> Ran the circuit on the xenial 32 bit. It looks good from here.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf57fbac3783e: Add zoom 100 % to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf57fbac3783e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1158c4f81f63: Fix Format --> character not font --> Character] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1158c4f81f63
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92cc4243eadf: s/guilabel/menuselection/] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92cc4243eadf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALceadf5df5676: Add arrow to clarify shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALceadf5df5676
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1ae780300d5: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1ae780300d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf3cf4aacb79e: Add properties docks to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf3cf4aacb79e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a2c14dcab9b: Clarify highlight sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a2c14dcab9b
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been updated (20190227)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been updated (20190227)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Another respin ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "The last one, I promise"
<lubot> <kc2bez> Saw that. Anything I should be watching for? The encrypted home worked yesterday.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OEM
<lubot> <kc2bez> 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> * tsimonq2 finds coffee...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> where can I download to test? today I might have some time to do it and a 32bit machine.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [where can I download to test? today I might have some time to do it and a 32bit …], See the announcement, there's a link :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> The message is pinned here.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank *you*!
<lubot> <S. J.> I can not register at  translate.lubuntu.me. I simply get no no confirmation link.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @S. J. [I can not register at  translate.lubuntu.me. I simply get no no confirmation lin …], That's @teward001's turn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Your MTA isn't working :P
<genii> Fix postfix, posthaste
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 @kc2bez anything special to test in 32 bit?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wow!! "Lubuntu Software Center" I forgot that one.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Just run through the test procedures on the iso tracker. There are sveral scenarios to test but they are all outlined, then submit a report on each test you do.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I noticed that on laptop the "(If on a 'laptop') Is plugged to a power source" indicator is not present, have you seen that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, I'm trying to install alongside 18.10, but doesn't give me the option. Is there some backward compatibility thing?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It gives me: errase disk, encrypt, LVM and more (manual partition)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it does found "several OS"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1280x692) https://i.imgur.com/ddT6Di2.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [mm, I'm trying to install alongside 18.10, but doesn't give me the option. Is th …], How was 18.10 installed?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just standard, non-encryption?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I guess non-encryption
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is tehre a way to know for sure?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would try doing an install of 16.04 with just erase disk and then reinstall, it'll be there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm tring the test case install allong other os
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or I could erase cosmic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and see what happens
<lubot> <kc2bez> To test the install alongside I have been using 2 16.04 installs.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 I'm having problems loging into phab. nhandled Exception ("Exception") ... The authentication provider did not return a client state parameter in its response, but one was expected. If this problem persists, you may need to clear your cookies.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I already clear cookies
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm using oauth with github.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> When I'm already logged in there are no problems.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I erased  18.10 and it is working
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6cb0dc4582fa: Add where new blocks come from] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6cb0dc4582fa
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wow, I can mark i386 as done before amd64, that's a first :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Great job!
<lubot> <kc2bez> \o/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL093f6b35e271: Fix how to launch heading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL093f6b35e271
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please help test Lubuntu 16.04.6 amd64 images: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/400/builds/189062/testcases ... Also on 16.04, if you use Let's Encrypt on Ubuntu Server 16.04, the greater Ubuntu QA community needs help testing certbot, more details here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2019-February/00781
<lubot> 6.html
<lubot> <docEbrown> @tsimonq2 [Please help test Lubuntu 16.04.6 amd64 images: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracke …], Ill try and have a look either today or tomorrow.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lynorian> ugh I can't find my usb drive right now so not sxure I can test on real hardware 
<wxl> i think vms will suffice for now
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f495056aa66: Add how to import notes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f495056aa66
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone of you looked for KinfoCenter alternatives?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or HardInfo
<lynorian> HmollerCI not in guisoftware
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d5a55722aa5: Reword to make way less confusing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d5a55722aa5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> HmollerCI not in guisoftware], I missed an app that could do that in lxqt.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL98e06849ea7e: Clarify vlc equalizer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL98e06849ea7e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a9d9bb2dcf0: Add playlist view mode to vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a9d9bb2dcf0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL259036fae97f: Remove button that is not there] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL259036fae97f
<wxl> thanks guiverc and lynorian .. i think between the three of us we knocked out all of amd64 (once chris finishes the optional)
<wxl> (for xenial.6)
<kc2bez> \o/
<wxl> mine would have been done sooner but i (a) ran out of disk space on my host and (b) forgot there's a minimum amount of space needed for the auto-resize XD
<guiverc> wxl: on the plus side; that gave me enough time to wake up & do some :)
<kc2bez> I had that oopsie yesterday. It tried to use an abandoned swap partition. That was way too small XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a91ae128b72: Add how to change shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a91ae128b72
<wxl> heheheheh
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you look at all into the k3b thing?
<guiverc> optinal completed good :)
<wxl> \o/
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been marked as ready
<guiverc> kc2bez also was involved in x86_64/amd64 testing  (for the record)
<wxl> oh, i'd missed that
<kc2bez> Team effort!
<wxl> cuz he totally owned i386
<kc2bez> For the round that didn't count XD
<wxl> XD
<wxl> lxqt 0.14.1 is out https://forum.lxqt.org/t/release-lxqt-0-14-1/
<kc2bez> New Calamares is being planned for later this week too.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-28
<wxl> @lynorian: we should make a thing in the manual about how to create a shortcut on the desktpo
<lynorian> wxl I think I already have that somewhat in chapter 5 will look at that again
<wxl> oh i might have missed it
<wxl> yep you got it
<wxl> sorry :)
<wxl> although we might want to generalize that for things that don't already have desktop entries
<lynorian> wxl understood
<guiverc> 19.04 qa-test (live) on x86 tablet; trying to get onscreen keyboard; https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.1/fcitx.html?highlight=fcitx doesn't seem to apply; or I'm to dumb to make use of - is it me, or am i missing something?
<lynorian> I get this too in a virtual machine
<guiverc> thanks lynorian .. i'll just note in comments & move on (yell out anyone if you need/want more..)
<lynorian> bug report would be best
<guiverc> okay - will do 
<lubot> <kc2bez> Does it show in the system tray?
<lynorian> the tray icon is showing for me but the on screen keyboard has buttons that do nothing
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ah, gotcha.
<guiverc> i see no keyboard like tray keyboard option, and have selected them all, none appear to apply
<guiverc> kc2bez, ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh interesting. Seems a little different than lynorian. I don't normally use it so I was curious.
<lynorian> well did you start fcitx it is not on by default
<guiverc> nope - was trying to use device as it comes (avoiding the plugin keyboard).. - probably the issue
<guiverc> i've already filed bug report (without text; useless keyboard on that thing) so will fill in on this, then return to play (starting fcitx!)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you look at all into the k3b thing?], I haven't, you wanted me to? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You guys are amazing, thanks everyone!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So happy to see 16.04.6 marked as ready, hopefully for the final time :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Fingers crossed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyone wanna take the LXQt 0.14.1 update? *ahem* wxl @kc2bez @HMollerCl ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Fingers crossed.], Right, heh...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [Anyone wanna take the LXQt 0.14.1 update? *ahem* wxl @kc2bez @HMollerCl ;)], As soon as I get home I'll throw instructions on the wiki and merge Han's stuff
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 yeah I'm really confused about k3b, so I'm hoping you might have some additional insight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5588302d7d7e: Make capitialization more readable] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5588302d7d7e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T160: Automatically sign into the captive portal] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T160#3692
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T181: Test LXQt 0.14.0 for bugs] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T181#3693
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi, I'm still having problems loging into phab through github oauth. @tsimonq2 @teward001
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So am I
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from S. J.: I can not register at  translate.lubuntu.me. I simply get no no confirmation link.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: That's @teward001's turn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: Your MTA isn't working :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl Try Phab nos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Same problem at least in chrome mobile
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in firefox it doesn't send me to github
<lubot> <HMollerCl> gives the error before that, sends me to https://phab.lubuntu.me/auth/login/github:github.com/
<lubot> <S. J.> Still waiting for an answer from Thomas. I am sure we will find a solution or at least some kind of a work-around. It would be a royal pain to start translations at the risk of the work being lost. I am still getting weird messages from the server.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 email is faster you know.
<lubot> <teward001> noob
<lubot> <teward001> 'cause i'm currently busy putting out fires at my FT job
<lubot> <teward001> we did a massive firewall switchover and are putting out the fires that's caused
<lubot> <teward001> and i've been working on this for 24+ hrs so i'm beat, tired, and not exactly mild-mannered right now
<lubot> <teward001> (just an FYI)
<lubot> <S. J.> Thomas, sorry if I have written something that is not fair.
<lubot> <teward001> not your fault
<lubot> <teward001> we'll blame Simon
<lubot> <teward001> because it's his fault.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb9c6f8b00a1f: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb9c6f8b00a1f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b2d7b609a7e: Link to wikipedia over https] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b2d7b609a7e
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yo!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who's around for the standup?
<wxl> o/
<lubot> <kc2bez> O/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl @HMollerCl @kc2bez @TheWendyPower @lynorian docEbrown
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah :D
<lynorian> \o
<guiverc> in 30-40 secs; start without me & I'll read back
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's go wxl, @kc2bez, lynorian, anyone else who shows up, then me
<wxl> ok
<wxl> kind of back on my feet again.. which is to say i'm trying to get caught up on emails
<wxl> helped out with 16.04.6 testing
<wxl> working on getting lfnw all set up
<wxl> scratched my head about k3b msising from the seed
<wxl> i think that's about all i've got
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks wxl!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> On to @kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> Apologies I am on my phone so tapping this out will take a second
<lubot> <kc2bez> I did some testing on 16.04.6
<lubot> <kc2bez> Made a couple of comments on some phab tasks.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sry don't have them handy here.
<lubot> <kc2bez> That's pretty much it for me.
<lynorian> I have done more writing the manual like always 
<lynorian> I did a large read through and reworded many awkward things 
<lynorian> I did work on vlc and ark prefrences
<wxl> i love how i'm all like "you should add this to the manual lynorian" and she's like "already done" XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<tsimonq2> :D
<lynorian> I found a missing checkbox for grouping digits in kcalc
<tsimonq2> I hear lynorian has a talk today at SCALE!
<lynorian> yes I am also preparing for that
<lubot> <kc2bez> Awesome^
<wxl> get it on film!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Here
<lynorian> it will be
<lynorian> I did some other minor fixes like get actual superscripts for exponentiation on Kcalc
<lynorian> And more paragraph formatting for libreoffice writer including borders and things like that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> \o
<lynorian> I have been working on the slides for the presentation as well
<tsimonq2> Cool, anything else lynorian?
<lynorian> inserting current date and page count into libre office writer as well
<lynorian> I am having to use git log to remember what I did this week
<lynorian> I also reworded things minorly in the appearance
<lynorian> I also realizaed I messed up lxqt-panel in the order of paragraphs now makes more sense when customizing I go by left to right by default
<lynorian> I have a pdf version built locally but the numbering is still messed up
<lynorian> oh and I created an 18.10 branch haven't quite gotten all 19.04 new features documented yet but kept finding stuff not in the 18.10 manual which can be suprising I missed stuff at first
<lynorian> not sure I have that all merged with local changes with master then of course I find the typos and stuff
<lynorian> I am done for this week preparing for presentations is harder than I thought at first
<tsimonq2> hehe :)
<wxl> SO TRUE
<guiverc> fyi: i've found the manual really useful lynorian :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks lynorian and @kc2bez!
<tsimonq2> +1 guiverc 
<wxl> i love being able to reply to a support request with a link to the manual
<tsimonq2> ikr
<tsimonq2> Alright, guiverc?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe we could link the manual to thos irc bots?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like !ask or !pastebinit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is doable?
<guiverc> (as usual I got nothing to add)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Thanks for testing ISOs this week!
<tsimonq2> That didn't go unnoticed, so yes, you did have something to add. ;)
<wxl> yeah we could do that @HMollerCl. just need to come up with a good thing
<tsimonq2> +1
<wxl> yeah and always contributing to bug reports, too
<tsimonq2> We just need to talk to the IRC ops
<wxl> i can deal with that
<lynorian> not sure that would get the exact page needed though
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack
<tsimonq2> guiverc: While your work may be in the background, it is appreciated :)
<guiverc> :)
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: Your turn I think
<lubot> <HMollerCl> support is also apreciated
<tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I've done some improvement on software-properties-qt, correcting some typos, changing debconf to kde and solving bug 1801439. Those are waiting merge
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 noticed me that some word-wrap was needed, bot is not an easy task. Is a radio button and QRadioButton is plaintext so no wrodwrap exist, it would need some hacking.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've also worked in update-notifier. I think that now we have a version that's good fro production. The only thing that lacks is to chery pick which pakcages upgrade/update, but commanline doesn't have that either.
<wxl> hey re: software-properties-qt please note the changelog needs to be fixed. you are using 0.97.3 but we're at at least 0.97.6
<tsimonq2> Oh, right.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good, point will look at it. How should I calculate changelog number?
<tsimonq2> So, the other changes need to be imported in, from the archive.
<wxl> ^^ that
<tsimonq2> The way Bazaar works, when I merge your changes, it just applies it on top of the current tree.
<tsimonq2> tl;dr don't worry about it, I got it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think I will have to bother you with that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I also helped testing 32 bity
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I really need some repo for update-notifier / upgrader to start packaging it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and finally, tomorrow I start a new job, I think mi online-es will be reduced giving me only time to work on lubunto on after office hour.
<wxl> you could just do it in launchpad but we should create you a repo on phab. no @tsimonq2 ?
<wxl> congrats on the new job!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> Congrats Hans!
<lubot> <docEbrown> Well done mate!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> you could just do it in launchpad but we should create you a repo on phab. …], for now the mos important thing for me is tto know where in the directory structure it should be
<wxl> @HMollerCl just follow debian standards
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, I forgot wih docEbrown we have been trying to connecto a pty to the upgrader to get this terminal like verbositty that ubunru upgrade-manager has.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> trying -> no clue how to make it happen at this time
<tsimonq2> I can work with you @HMollerCL
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @tsimonq2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will ping you
<tsimonq2> Cool :)
<tsimonq2> I'll go real quick
<tsimonq2>  * State of the archive:
<tsimonq2>    - 16.04.6 was released today. My #1 priority after the meeting is to crank out a release announcement.
<tsimonq2>    - FEATURE FREEZE IS UPON US. FEEL ITS WRATH. 19.04 is in less than two months, let that sink in.
<tsimonq2>  * Infrastructure:
<tsimonq2>    - Phabricator updates, as per usual.
<tsimonq2>    - Helping out Ubuntu Studio set up their teleirc instance.
<tsimonq2>  * The DMB approved delegation of upload permissions to the lubuntu packageset to ~lubuntu-dev - the TB just needs to button push.
<tsimonq2>  * Wrote some code which disallows duplicate autopkgtests to be triggered. The code is a WIP but I hope to get it merged Soon.
<tsimonq2>  * Asked for funding from work to go to DebConf. I'll be at LFNW for sure, SELF is very likely. There's a Debian BSP in Portland on 03/10 *POKE wxl*, I'm going to ask around to see if I can get there (if not, oh well).
<tsimonq2>  * Internal Council stuff, as usual this isn't public.
<tsimonq2>  * TOO MUCH SNOW. Light week for me because life has hit me like a truck. Hopefully back to normal this week.
<tsimonq2> QED
<wxl> oh yeah snow and ice here, too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Quod Erat Demonstrandum?
<wxl> well, i mean in eugene, any snow that sticks around is pretty substantial
<wxl> so by snow belt standards, it's not that exciting
<wxl> still, we've got up to about 3 feet up in the foothills
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is always cold here in Hoth.
<wxl> XD
<wxl> that's why it's always helpful to curl up with a good old tantan
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Quod Erat Demonstrandum?], Yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: GO TO PORTLAND FOR THE BSP
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> not in this weather XD
<lynorian> BSP?
<wxl> bug squashing party
<lynorian> ok makes sense now
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well not in this weather but CERTAINLY the weather on March 10th XD
<wxl> i'm not sure that's so certain
<wxl> so far one attendee
<tsimonq2> Because it was literally just announced
<tsimonq2> Like
<tsimonq2> Five mins ago
<tsimonq2> Anyway
<lubot> <tsimonq2> docEbrown Anything on your end? :)
<lubot> <docEbrown> Hrey1
<lubot> <docEbrown> Slowly getting back into it.  As @HMollerCl  mentioned I've been providing a little bit of assistance in the update package, more of being a wall to bounce ideas off
<lubot> <docEbrown> I've run a few iso tests this week and will do a few more tonight
<lubot> <docEbrown> Hoping to provide @HMollerCl  some more substantial help and get back into the tasks I had going last year tbh
<wxl> nice! thanks!
<lubot> <docEbrown> 👌
<lubot> <docEbrown> thats it from me
<tsimonq2> Cool :)
<tsimonq2> Anyone else?
<wxl> ok we're done here then :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cyaaa
<lubot> <docEbrown> Go team!
<guiverc> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> One thing I don't like in our opnebox theme is that INACTIVE windows have minimize, maximize and close buttons that are barely noticeable. Is that per design? shouldn't we use teh same color as inactive window title  ???
<lynorian> HmollerCl yeah I just noticed that 
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-01
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can change that easily. Should I change that?
<lubot> <S. J.> For motivational purposes: Some users are very fixed on low RAM digits and they dislike that LXQt consumes a little bit more. We should tell them that theming the widgets (Fusion - Arc) and the LXQt-theme (KDE Plasma) delivers great results on par with LXDE. It is two clicks away.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQLIPPERARCHIVE691af6a94240: DSC file for 1:5.1.2-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQLIPPERARCHIVE691af6a94240
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQLIPPERARCHIVEf302652b1e2b: Import patches-unapplied version 1:5.1.2-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQLIPPERARCHIVEf302652b1e2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQLIPPERARCHIVE6f86825d621a: Import patches-applied version 1:5.1.2-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQLIPPERARCHIVE6f86825d621a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSARCHIVE691af6a94240: DSC file for 1:5.1.2-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSARCHIVE691af6a94240
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSARCHIVEf302652b1e2b: Import patches-unapplied version 1:5.1.2-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSARCHIVEf302652b1e2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSARCHIVE6f86825d621a: Import patches-applied version 1:5.1.2-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSARCHIVE6f86825d621a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @S. J. [For motivational purposes: Some users are very fixed on low RAM digits and they …], And/Or tell him how to disable things in lxqt not present in lxde. Like runner and qlipper
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have compare task by task and lxqt use less resources than lxde
<lubot> <HMollerCl> After starting
<lubot> <S. J.> @HMollerCl [And/Or tell him how to disable things in lxqt not present in lxde. Like runner a …], Yes, I have done it as well. But the sad truth is that in the web a lot of talk is going on, you just have to read the main reviews ("bloat") on some sites. Therefore it makes sense to put a headline on Lubuntu.me or to make it clear in 
<lubot> the upcoming release announcements that it is just a matter of a few clicks to lower the ressource consumption for really low-end hardware. It is a kind of marketing for Lubuntu and LXQt. What a fine DE, it is quite new and needs some advertising.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I would have to easily say if Hans didn't find any resource bloating, I'm not sure if it exists. He's pretty meticulous about this kind of thing. The idea to include a pro tips post is a good idea though.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Congrats to wxl for becoming a Lubuntu Developer!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Congrats wxl!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [I would have to easily say if Hans didn't find any resource bloating, I'm not su …], I mean, at least lxqt components are equal or better than lxde in terms of resources consumption. But there might be other tasks that consumes more in 18.10 compare to previous or more tasks than before
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I would be interested in your approach on how you would compare resource usage with scripts. Seems interesting
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm wondering if we could compare different versions within a VMs and run automated regression testing on all versions simultaneously
<teward> those of you who use the weblate system, is email working for you still?
<teward> (for the translations)
<teward> BLECK!  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1122260/suggestions-for-lubuntu-18-10
<teward> tsimonq2: wxl: et. al.: ^ Some of those requested chages are likely "No Gos" because of things
<teward> such as flatpaks and Wine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I saw this the other day
<lubot> <teward001> it was reposted today.
<lubot> <teward001> like 11 minutes ago 😛
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 3 is valid, 4 is half valid
<wxl> wow, i finally made the big time
<wxl> can someone on telegram tell S. J. to get a username so irc'ers can @ them?
<wxl> regarding the resource usage thing, i think there's something to be taken from it
<wxl> there's a post from pcmanfm back in the day (on lxde's blog) talking about how resource usage in qt was actually better than it would be in gtk3
<wxl> of course, lxde isn't even gtk3 compatible yet
<wxl> and gtk2 is hanging on by a thread.......
<wxl> so this argument is starting to become less and less valid
<wxl> that said, i do think that some people come to lx* because they're looking for low resource usage, so i think it would be useful for us to offer suggestions to reduce resource usage
<wxl> this should be a tips and tricks thing in the manual
<wxl> @HMollerCl is that something you can do?
<wxl> if so, i will happily write a blog post discussing the subject and presenting it
<wxl> i'd also be willing to take the suggestions and use them to show actual tests on real machines
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Quick side note, wanna get some uploading experience?
<wxl> naturally
<wxl> gotta do it l8r tho
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> gotta do it l8r tho], Let me know when you're ready
<wxl> p.m.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Gotcha
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl is that something you can do?], Yes, I was thinking something in the manual too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But my priorities right now are on update notifier, so we can have it in 19.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think we need to do something with nm-tray too
<wxl> @HMollerCl could i maybe ask you to make a task with the bullet points of what you know would make a difference? someone else can pick it up and run with it. maybe me.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> A task in phab?
<wxl> please
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Does no one else see how easy this could be to automate this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can't log in phab here (oauth issue) I'll do i when on my computer that's already logge din
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Does no one else see how easy this could be to automate this?], automate what?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> The regression testing to compare Lubuntu versions for comparison of resources
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's definitely doable
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *usage
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I see we have a volunteer :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You know it dude
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I wanna be that guy
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I want us to be better than OpenSuse at this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I like the idea, go make it happen :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 fix falkon!
<lubot> * acheronuk hides
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think is a good idea. Have in mind that also Ubuntu (core) might be heavier in 18.10 than before
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [@tsimonq2 fix falkon!], :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If you saw OpenSuse's latest QA automated tester, it's so cool.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I can do the vms on my desktop at home.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If I may I'll also ask the open suse team how they did it but just talking this out, it just seems pretty easy with just a few virtual box instances open
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I ask to ask since I know though were open source, is it good practice to ask other OS teams how they solved this?
<lubot> <acheronuk> openqa?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I was fascinated with that idea when I read about it the other week
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sounds like it would save us so much time and headaches
<lubot> <acheronuk> http://open.qa/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks
<lubot> <acheronuk> neon use that for their isos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would ask about the autopilot testing we have in Ubuntu as well
<lubot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk [neon use that for their isos], Their jenkins runs the jobs https://build.neon.kde.org/view/openqa%20%E2%9B%91/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thats a good idea for Ubuntu too since they're upstream
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll get to working on that this week in that case
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> On a side note, is it also possible to make images specifically for Lubuntu that come preinstalled with software, like for instance, a Steam specific Lubuntu image for light weight games or a music based distribution like Ubuntu Studio but for Lubuntu?
<Eickmeyer> O_o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't think Canonical will give us the infra for that
<lynorian> @Samuelbanya that could make a problem of who would test it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That too
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 I believe that YOU would be the one who has to test it :P
<wxl> @SamuelBanya You might want to get on the ubuntu-devel-discuss list or the ubuntu-qa list and bring it up with them. This is not in general a Lubuntu question.
<lubot> <teward001> also consider @SamuelBanya that SOME of those images you'd be after have other legal licensing headaches because they can't be distributed under FOSS licensing
<lubot> <teward001> (which is why some things are just not available on the images)
<wxl> @SamuelBanya and again, specifically in relation to *buntu, you'll need to sell the idea as to how it compliments/works with the existing automated testing that already exists
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Will do
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Good to know since I was debating forking images from Lubuntu for those kind of images but that s good to know it's not in the FOSS model
<wxl> well you can certainly do that
<teward> ^ that
<wxl> but it'd be your own thing
<teward> and just be aware that if you start distributing it that might be against the Terms of Distribution/Use of some software.
<wxl> and when your people come in #lubuntu for support we will point them right back at you (see lxle)
<teward> <user> yes hi hello i am using lubuntu steam edition and i has error when run steam it say 666errordoomchaosbeelzebubiaiacthulhu666 how do i fix
<wxl> totes
<teward> <us> Go talk to Sammy Boy, because we don't support steam edition it's a not-supported variant.
<wxl> it's just as bad as the person the other day who wanted to install deb files from random places on the internet... and like we're supposed to support that?
<teward> <user> but its based on lubuntu y u no support
<teward> <me> BECAUSE WE SAID SO!  *banhammer*
<wxl> XD
<teward> um I mean... :P
<wxl> fair, though
<wxl> lxle dude got a bit miffed when we got weird support problems that we couldn't reproduce in lubuntu and we refused to help
<teward> that sounds like all the Mint and Debian and Kali users who post on Ask Ubuntu wanting help and end up getting told "We don't support these sorry"
<lynorian> oh yeah I remember those days
<wxl> YES
<wxl> oh you have mint? *stuffs cotton in ears* uh huh?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2af55c9adae8: Fix window management bullets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2af55c9adae8
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Good points
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I feel like the most doable variant is probably Lubuntu Studio with foss audio tools
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It exists upstream under Ubuntu Studio already.
<Eickmeyer> O_o
<Eickmeyer> After Disco releases: Step 1: Install Lubuntu. Step 2: Install Ubuntu Studio Installer. Step 3: Run it, select what you want. Step 4: ??? Step 5: Profit!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Not really
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @SamuelBanya [Not really], How so?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> The idea I had was to make a flavor variant with packages already installed
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> OHhhh... okay.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Not necessarily install it separately
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Yeah, default is remaining Xfce for Studio.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Though I'll have to look to see if it's even viable with our contract as well
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just an idea honestly
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll ask the Ubuntu Studio team how they were able to convince canonical in that case
<lubot> * Eickmeyer is Ubuntu Studio Chair
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> So, basically, we weren't.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> We explored the idea of having multiple DEs / ISOs, but couldn't go down that road for time & manpower reasons primarily.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> So, instead of getting multiple DEs, we decided to make it easily installable on all flavors.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> With the ISO remining Xfce.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> So, you can get Ubuntu Studio as a ISO or as a toolkit.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Wait so Erich
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You are a part of the Ubuntu Studio team?
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Yes.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just asking, slightly confused
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah cool
<wxl> i think what lubuntu could really use is more quality/refinement of its core product rather than lots of additional extra features
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's true
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What about any core utilities
<wxl> e.g. all lubuntu users could use the latest version of lxqt (just came out; needs packaging) but not all lubuntu users need audio tools
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Could we maybe partner up to create some simple useful ones that don't exist by default and make it our own?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That s true
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thats why I debated the flavor variant
<wxl> there are tasks for stuff that we could use. we don't have a good qt-based hardinfo replacement, for example.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Also, Ubuntu Studio isn't just for audio, that's just the hardest to configure which is why we put so much effort into it.
<wxl> @Eickmeyer sorry for reducing the scope of studio to just audio but when i've used its tools, i've used the audio ones.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can name one off the top of my head that would save us soooooo much support time: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Make checksum verification automatic: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119
<Eickmeyer> wxl: No worries. :)
<wxl> my old rig that i performed with for a long time even had kxstudio stuff on it :)
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Yeah, we're discouraging that use lately as it seems that Cadence has a bad habit of messing with people's audio configs pretty badly (i.e. Pulse will not start). Part of why the effort is to get Ubuntu Studio Controls refined to do the job that Cadence does but cleaner, and to get Carla into the repos.
<wxl> Eickmeyer: i haven't really done any audio production in a while but i'd love to just have everything that i used in the repos, naturally, so good on ya.
<Eickmeyer> Even falktx has been moving away from developing Cadence and splitting off the tools in the package.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Do you have five mins and your GPG key? :)
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @tsimonq2 [wxl: Do you have five mins and your GPG key? :)], Sounds phishy.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<wxl> what are you thinking @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> what are you thinking @tsimonq2 ?], Your first upload
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's literally like uploading to a PPA, heh
<wxl> well i'm not in front of the dev machine so there may be some limitations.....
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you have your GPG key?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you have arc and devscripts installed on the same machine?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> like i said, later probably better
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...are you willing to install it? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> i find increasingly that lts versions make for poor development machines
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm?
<lubot> <teward001> really?
<lubot> <teward001> I don't :)
<lubot> <teward001> *does all the dev in VMs of $latestVersion*
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Congrats to wxl for becoming a Lubuntu Developer!], Congrats wxl !
<wxl> thx dan :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: k3b? do you need a task?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: k3b? do you need a task?], Please
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ready to do that upload yet? XD
<wxl> no, we're still several hours away
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do we need to get trusty pulled from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/ ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T186: get k3b back in the seed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T186
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4db3f97f1821: Add better descrption of what a delta is as this may confuse new users] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4db3f97f1821
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL54a33ad900cf: Fix number of boot options is two not three] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL54a33ad900cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe3024954e067: Clarify seeding description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe3024954e067
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL79c989c18dfa: Style loimpress escape from slideshow] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL79c989c18dfa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa3151362cdc2: Fix capitialization of There in middle of sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa3151362cdc2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4428be3f3bb8: Fix run on keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4428be3f3bb8
<pavlushka> nice, lubuntu (19.04) has evolved more to my linking, and the package selection was more mainstream (effective) like libreoffice, for experts, they can choose whatever they like but for general users there's nothing better than libreoffice as productivity suit, the perk of lubuntu is the DE as it should be
<pavlushka> *liking
<pavlushka> without even telling :p
<pavlushka> *suite
<pavlushka> the perk of lubuntu is the DE as it should be but not the choice of applications, if someone likes some off-beat tools, she/he can always be able to manually install that anyway.
<pavlushka> added
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSARCHIVE117ab1c42678: DSC file for 1:5.1.2-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSARCHIVE117ab1c42678
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQLIPPERARCHIVE117ab1c42678: DSC file for 1:5.1.2-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQLIPPERARCHIVE117ab1c42678
<lubot> <HMollerCl> someone knew this ? https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic-updates/ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic-updates/all/ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt/filelist
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T187: Make it lighter] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T187
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T187: Make it lighter] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T187#3712
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T188: Apps that need to be ported to Qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T188
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIa98c025718d5: Add a clone_repository function.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIa98c025718d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATAeb3ec6e4f7de: Initial commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATAeb3ec6e4f7de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATAf60cb8aab475: Load some real data in.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATAf60cb8aab475
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI4459f1e19633: Initial commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI4459f1e19633
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATA89e52262dda5: branch -> packaging_branch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATA89e52262dda5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIb853cbb29f46: Add parse_metadata function and rename the existing function to clone_metadata.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIb853cbb29f46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI5b1c7e39cbd0: Initial prototype code for the Jenkins bit of this.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI5b1c7e39cbd0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI593145e51e3e: Make the default function the Jenkins one.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI593145e51e3e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI2a0c9c241c42: Use the correct path for the template.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI2a0c9c241c42
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIc95f014ab5c3: Cleanup and make the basic job functionality work.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIc95f014ab5c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI18f581836e19: Add view sorting.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI18f581836e19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATAb0e4ace7a871: Remove lubuntu-default-settings.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATAb0e4ace7a871
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIf114439afc1c: Ensure the format for the package build will work right.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIf114439afc1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIba7b008eb288: Use a semicolon instead.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIba7b008eb288
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI23c2e62fe9d4: Correctly substitute the needed variables.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI23c2e62fe9d4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIfa50e046ba47: debian/changelog is one level up.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIfa50e046ba47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI5d13ab691306: Edit the changelog.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI5d13ab691306
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI133782da84dc: XML apparently hates dashes &#8211; sigh.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI133782da84dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI68eb1bacc399: Escape All The Things.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI68eb1bacc399
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI555bcebb70b7: Make sure to substitute the release in, too.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI555bcebb70b7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI28f68fbb7df3: Try extracting GPG key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI28f68fbb7df3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI98d7ad5babe8: Automatically install the secret GPG key by default and ensure it's extracted…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI98d7ad5babe8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI2fa2757ead81: Remove adding of secret key in the build, just make sure it's installed…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI2fa2757ead81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIf57be5f8d425: Actually allow it to upload to Launchpad now.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIf57be5f8d425
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIb98d7d2b391b: Create it using the upstream source.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIb98d7d2b391b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI664e9b1ab9e1: Hardcode the GPG key in there for now.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI664e9b1ab9e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIb80817219ce1: Be more verbose about the changelog entry being displayed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIb80817219ce1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3552bd99e3e6: Move in the tab bar phrase] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3552bd99e3e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI8125d73b766a: Use pastebinit to see the issue, the logs aren't clear.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI8125d73b766a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCId449a430b1e1: Cat it after the sed, not before.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCId449a430b1e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI0c421fd1dcf4: Try a workaround to prevent the double dash.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI0c421fd1dcf4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL80d58a9b9471: fix menu capitilization many places] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL80d58a9b9471
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIffd206b5443d: Stop hacking around with sed and actually use dch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIffd206b5443d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d3f6b519c03: One more capitilization fix] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d3f6b519c03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIe2359b01dfb1: It would help if I was in debian/.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIe2359b01dfb1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI55c4b588799b: Don't create the package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI55c4b588799b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIc9ea6627c0ae: And lastly, actually use the right version.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIc9ea6627c0ae
<tsimonq2> I'm going to bed
<tsimonq2> Productive night: https://ci.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <lynorian> night
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL16c088a2a3c4: Fix capitilization of menus] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL16c088a2a3c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T187: Make it lighter] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T187#3720
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATA92c8a4b12c05: Add lxqt-build-tools.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATA92c8a4b12c05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI28625b67bb27: Add release name to package changelog.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI28625b67bb27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATAa966de446ff4: Add libqtxdg, qps, and screengrab.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATAa966de446ff4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATAfec506d686fb: Change screengrab packaging URL for now.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATAfec506d686fb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATA4bca99d7a7a9: Pull from the debian/sid branch, not the ubuntu/disco branch for screengrab.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATA4bca99d7a7a9
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-24
<teward> wxl: Simons' mail should work shortly again per sysadmins.  (cc tsimonq2)
<wxl> what a doofberry. thanks for fixing it teward 
<teward> wxl: thank dan.
<teward> they readded Simon to the members list
<teward> and pjdc was kind enough to resync the membership list file on their end to regen the alias
<teward> (after 2 hours I pined)
<teward> pinged*
<teward> this said, I asked pjdc to peek because mostly I remember I moved my hosted mail platform and all my stuff over to a /28 instead of a /29 so I had assumed part of it was my fault
<teward> but pjdc was able to figure the core cause :)
<teward> (also I'm not on LUbuntu COuncil so technically I shouldn't have access to whether this was dropped, etc. but I think it's just known that Lubuntu asks me to debug their email issues xD)
<teward> (and I think pjdc was doing a courtesy)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Erase Disk fails with existing partition scheme] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150#3231
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdbe2bcc0091c: Add page down to move packages in Muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdbe2bcc0091c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa0ee6e732381: Add page up to move up packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa0ee6e732381
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbf99c63c6f7: Add move to last package] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbf99c63c6f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d31186214fc: Add Home key to return to first] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d31186214fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d9232007745: /s/button/key/] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d9232007745
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58b9d986994d: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58b9d986994d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdbf0c66f3313: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdbf0c66f3313
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3aefa9fca4ef: Update nm-tray version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3aefa9fca4ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1ef0a034e929: Update partitionmanger version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1ef0a034e929
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf350c410e752: Add advanced tab summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf350c410e752
<guiverc> wxl, FYI: doing a `sudo ln -s /usr/bin/udevadm /sbin/udevadm` before running calamares does seem to solve 1851188 for my fussy d755 box  (filling fs now.. and NO sfdisk /dev/sda errs)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58e993d3d07d: Add Default units] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58e993d3d07d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb1f716c47335: Add warning for what creating new partition table does] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb1f716c47335
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac17ea212e7b: Add Enter key to select menu items] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac17ea212e7b
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Question, should I try to put the breeze config script in focal?
<wxl> hm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If yes, I think it's easier to include it in the lubuntu-artowrk package
<wxl> i think it's a good idea but we'll need to document it somewhere
<lubot> <HMollerCl> opposed to create a new package
<wxl> yeah makes sense
<lubot> <HMollerCl> document somewhere you mean besides the manual?
<wxl> no, that's what i mean
<wxl> but it needs to get in there :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have no problem with writing that
<wxl> go for it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<wxl> thanks Hans
<lubot> <HMollerCl> where should I put the script? I don't think /bin is the palce for it
<wxl> i don't think any of us are really great with dealing with look and feel
<wxl> look at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb830e14dee8c: Fix spelling error] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb830e14dee8c
<wxl> i'd say probably /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin
<wxl> svinoba[m]: just saying hi :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: ok, usr/bin sound ok. will used the lubuntuartwork repo, should I create a new package or use lubuntu-artwork? looking at https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/debian/control
<wxl> i think new
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<wxl> make a manpage for it if you're really cool :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i don't think any of us are really great with dealing with look and feel], I am XD
<wxl> um
<wxl> talk about an abi break
<lubot> <RikMills> 😮
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> make a manpage for it if you're really cool :)], will do
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe19f99ed82b7: Move icon description to right section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe19f99ed82b7
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Woah: https://secure.phabricator.com/T13488
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez, wxl: ^
<wxl> no changes really affecting us tho
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#3232
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T153: Configure Harbormaster with Phabricator] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T153
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I still don't get the qtermwidget, but we need to fix it, how?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should we grab debian directly?
<wxl> basically qtermwidget-data or whatever it is needs to have a Breaks/Replaces against qtermwidtget-l10n
<wxl> if i'm remembering it right
<wxl> yep
<wxl> someone mentions it on the bug actually
<wxl> in other news, i'm curious what this actually is https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/a865620f902988f890781fb4576cf151c779133f
<RikMills> wxl: yes, it does need breaks/replaces
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [<RikMills> wxl: yes, it does need breaks/replaces], and remove qtermwidget-l10n ???
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/qtermwidget/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/debian/control$54
<wxl> it's already removed from the archive so yes
<wxl> unfortunately phab is not synced to the archive 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> shouldn't we sync to the arcive first?
<RikMills> breaks/replaces would force it to be removed, before the conflicting packages had its files installed
<RikMills> yes, sync to the archive version, then apply the fix
<RikMills> should be versioned breaks/replaces, otherwise lintian will nag about policy
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> @tsimonq2: how are we supposed to *easily* pull changes from the archive to phab?
<RikMills> ka-sync-archive or use meld on the clean debian folder are 2 manual options
<wxl> i was hoping there was some solution within phabricator itself
<wxl> @kc2bez: you want to do 3.2.19.1?
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> i think we're gong to have to start using ka-sync-archive
<RikMills> should be simple to write a non ka script to do the same
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez: you want to do 3.2.19.1?], I can do that.
<wxl> @kc2bez: get going and i'll test it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Unless of course you really wanted to XD
<wxl> i want to but i don't and besides i wouldn't want to take your fun away :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> :D
<wxl> @HMollerCl https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/check-and-fix/ka-sync-archive is what @RikMills and i are discussing. if you wanted to make a simple version of that for us, that would be fabulous.
<RikMills> why does debian keep the whole upstream source for lx*stuff in salsa git? that is a really dick thing to do.
<wxl> and/or send pull requests to add in some switches to make it useful for us :)
<wxl> @RikMills it's weird, i admit. i'm not sure it's necessarily *bad* but weird.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @RikMills [<RikMills> why does debian keep the whole upstream source for lx*stuff in salsa …], I don't know but it is bit weird.
<wxl> i can only imagine "laziness" is the appropriate explanation
<wxl> also given that "debian" in this case is synonymous with "alf" the fact that logic is thrown out the window is not surprising
<RikMills> that was mostly rhetorical, expressing annoyance :P
<RikMills> script needs to:
<RikMills> - download the lp source package, and extract the debian folder
<RikMills> - rsync that and the debian fold in your git folder
<RikMills> with appropriate options on make sure additions & deletions are handled
<RikMills> *to make sure
<RikMills> which is all ka-sync-achive does really
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with "that and the debian folder" you mean src and debian folder?
<RikMills> easier to automate downloading the lot. what you actually want is just the debian folder
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: the most problematic parts is to deal with auth in the script
<RikMills> does pull-lp-source not work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [<RikMills> does pull-lp-source not work?], thaty should work, to write in phab is my concern
<wxl> if we must, it will need to be presented as an arc diff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> unless, I run it locally
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with my credentials
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> if we must, it will need to be presented as an arc diff], couldn't it be done by a normal git?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (I can't do it, but devels can)
<wxl> yes
<kc2bez> arc diff should work too though.
<wxl> but i'm saying as far as how it could be applicable to anyone, dev or not
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<kc2bez> I have to go AFK for a bit but I will get Cala uploaded tonight.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGafd20277e930: New upstream release.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGafd20277e930
<wxl> sorry @kc2bez too impatient
<wxl> aww hell i should have linked the bugs
<wxl> whatever XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I just got a big project I need to finish by march 2nd. I will be out for this week :(.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm in the process of searching for new job and I got a test for one which I have to respond by march 2nd.
<kc2bez> No worries wxl I understand.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL716992265cc2: Fix whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL716992265cc2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c282807542e: Fix whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c282807542e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a1d5dda4f28: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a1d5dda4f28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1cc7c9462921: Fix capitlization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1cc7c9462921
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Erase Disk fails with existing partition scheme] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150#3245
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL203dc6024cf4: Add how to get out of split view] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL203dc6024cf4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa6eec7d096a2: Add right click to open in terminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa6eec7d096a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcafac59db3df: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcafac59db3df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d41ac1e2f1e: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d41ac1e2f1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa1811be09564: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa1811be09564
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c09c622aeb2: Fix capitilization in two paragraphs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c09c622aeb2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3a6081b53fb3: Fix capitlization in two more paragraphs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3a6081b53fb3
<svinoba[m]> wxl: Hi
<svinoba[m]> Hi all. Any progress on qtermwidget? I was not able to update any packages and finally resorted to quatantine qtermwidget5-data. Finally able to run update/upgrade.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGe9ed02d7d504: sync with focal archive] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGe9ed02d7d504
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING56a77645d6fc: fix upgrade after sync from debian] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING56a77645d6fc
<RikMills> svinoba[m]: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtermwidget/0.14.1-3ubuntu1
<svinoba[m]> RikMills thank you. I don't see qtermwidget but qtermwidget5-data. Are they same or different? For me qtermwidget5-data stands at 0.14.1-3
<wxl> svinoba[m]: no progress yet but it should be an easy fix. we have a small roadblock that's keeping us from the quick update. you might try removing/reinstalling it
<wxl> svinoba[m]: qtermwidget is the source package that builds all the different binaries
<wxl> !info src:qtermwidget
<ubot93> qtermwidget (0.14.1-3, focal): Packages libqtermwidget5-0, libqtermwidget5-0-dev, qtermwidget5-data. Maintained by LXQt Packaging Team @ https://salsa.debian.org/lxqt-team/qtermwidget
<wxl> those three binaries, to be specific
<svinoba[m]> Thank you. I removed and reinstalled. I am at 0.14.1-3 now but not yet *ubuntu1.
<RikMills> wxl: see above. I JFDI
<svinoba[m]> RikMills: What's JFDI? Just Finished Deploying It?
<RikMills> not quite
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just Freaking Do It
<RikMills> it will be a while before it hits the repos
<svinoba[m]> OK :-)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4289534815c: Remove shortcut not included anymore] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4289534815c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2dba5f887d4b: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2dba5f887d4b
<wxl> @RikMills thx
<wxl> svinoba[m]: btw you can enable proposed to get it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4db0fe478f56: Fix capitilization some more] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4db0fe478f56
<RikMills> it's not in -proposed now ;)
<wxl> oh heh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c51a338d612: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c51a338d612
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1170957fe5ca: Fix stylying] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1170957fe5ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac44433be294: Add new notebook to nobleNote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac44433be294
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c5ede9dff3d: Make button match] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c5ede9dff3d
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-26
<zacmario> Hello, i'm having trouble sending files from my phone to the my pc. I'm using Lubuntu 20.04
<wxl> over what protocol are you using?
<zacmario> I've tried usb and bluetooth.
<wxl> usb should be a no brainer
<wxl> what phone?
<zacmario> oh, its a acatel .. forgot the model number
<zacmario> one second please
<zacmario40> woops I disconnected myself
<zacmario40> 5044RIt has worked previous versions.*alcatel
<zacmario40> sorry what a mess
<zacmario40> alcatel 5044R
<wxl> which previous versions?
<zacmario40> hm, well I know it worked in 18.04
<zacmario40> Not sure about 19.10.
<zacmario40> it did in ubuntu 19.10, but I'm sure there must be something differrent
<wxl> well there's a fundamental difference between 18.04 and everythign else after
<zacmario40> yeah I noticed :)
<wxl> so the kernel should be the same between the 19.10s
<wxl> so everything should work
<wxl> unless there's a file manager issue
<zacmario40> I think it is
<wxl> try it out in the latest debian
<wxl> do you get any errors?
<wxl> try running in cli and see if there's any output
<zacmario> Sorry, everytime I try to send the file, my usb tethering shuts off
<wxl> reduce variables
<wxl> if you get rid of the tethering, does it work then?
<zacmario> No
<zacmario> libmtp error: could not send object info
<zacmario> however I can Create and Remove files fine on the Phone from the PC
<zacmario> I just can't send a file
<wxl> here's the most recent change related to mtp 
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/commit/4b7896836e868f069009e65ab75051ab64a1d583
<wxl> probably not relevant
<wxl> but as an example: it's not currently available
<wxl> (in ubuntu)
<wxl> this too https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/commit/7de18bc89b9b47f66de54a7e347bf8d391d44a48
<wxl> so there's likely problems in the file manager
<wxl> i'd suggest compiling libfm-qt and pcmanfm-qt from the git master and seeing if that doesn't fix it
<zacmario> ok
<zacmario> Thanks
<kc2bez> wxl: It looks like we do carry this patch https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/commit/7de18bc89b9b47f66de54a7e347bf8d391d44a48
<kc2bez> Just not the other one.
<wxl> ah well that's probably the more relevant one anyways
<wxl> still, weird
<wxl> i guess the other thing you could do is install another file manager and see if it works in that
<zacmario> Yeah, I'm not sure I can perform that with out screwing something up
<zacmario> I've been using linux for a years now. But I havn't gotten that far
<kc2bez> This might be the point where I suggest that KDE connect is pretty great :P
<wxl> it's pretty easy
<zacmario> I havn't tried KDE connect 
<kc2bez> It provides more than just file transfers. You can get your notifications on your desktop too. 
<wxl> or something else like nextcloud, google drive, dropbox, etc
<kc2bez> That too ^
<zacmario> yeah that does look nice
<zacmario> I mean I was really more concerned with reporting a possible bug
<zacmario> I might try it
<zacmario> and also i need to learn to compile that so
<wxl> yes!
<wxl> do that
<zacmario> i'll have to check that out
<kc2bez> Awesome!
<wxl> pcmanfm-qt is a little difficult that way just in that you need to compile libfm-qt and then compile pcmanfm-qt against that, so there's an extra step but that's not too bad
<zacmario> I have compiled things before, but there is usually instructions so I no doubt did it mindlessly
<wxl> yeah and i''m pretty sure the instructions we have suck
<wxl> we meaning lxqt
<zacmario> shrugs
<zacmario> I do like it better then lxde
<kc2bez> That is good to know.
<wxl> indeed
<zacmario> oh, 19.10 makes you use wine through the terminal
<wxl> given lxde is DEAD
<wxl> huh???
<zacmario> i think someone figured that out because its fixed in 20
<kc2bez> i386 architecture is not enabled in 19.10
<kc2bez> We added it to the installer for 20.04
<wxl> oh now i understand
<zacmario> wine works?
<wxl> yeah
<kc2bez> It should.
<zacmario> it does
<wxl> it's just that ubuntu did something they shouldn't
<zacmario> just you cant just click an exe or even right click it
<zacmario> you have to do a wine command
<zacmario> not that thats the end of the world
<wxl> huh
<wxl> well that's potentially a whole different issue
<wxl> i can't remember the last time i used wine
<wxl> anywho
<wxl> so here's a thought
<wxl> install dolphin
<zacmario> yeah, i mean its fixed in 20
<wxl> then you can change your default manager in session settings
<zacmario> oh really
<zacmario> cool
<zacmario> i mean like pcman just fine
<zacmario> i like it better than nautils
<wxl> err
<wxl> i guess not session settings
<wxl> well whatever
<wxl> you don't have to do that anyways
<wxl> you can run multiple file managers at one time XD
<zacmario> yeah you can
<wxl> anyways you can use that to test whether or not the problem is in the file manager, or at least you can use it to rule out the kernel as a problem
<zacmario> oh got yeah
<zacmario> i'll look into it
<wxl> if you want to compile, you'll need to use git to clone the two packages
<wxl> (from github.com/lxqt/…)
<zacmario> ok, I'll bookmark it. I'm getting sidetrack from my projects. So I'll come back to it
<wxl> then you want the build dependencies which `sudo apt build-dep package-name` will take care of
<zacmario> ok, I'll copy that down
<wxl> then you got to compile with cmake
<wxl> which they only partially explain XD
<wxl> here's the goofy trick you need to know first:
<wxl> mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..
<wxl> THEN you can run make to compile
<wxl> make install if you want it installed in your path
<zacmario> ok
<zacmario> sounds good , thank you.
<zacmario> Actually, it looks like some updates cameout today for bluetooth..
<guiverc> wxl or anyone; is there a better ML for my 'bzr' query (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bazaar/2020q1/076368.html), on IRC it was suggested ML
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#3247
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker let's get that wrapped up and soon given 20.04's impending release
<The_LoudSpeaker> Sure. I am a bit tied up with exams till 8th. This is the first thing on my list after that.
<wxl> guiverc: glad you brought that back up as that's been on my mind. i'd like to have it finished asap because it would be nice for people to use it in daily testing before we actually NEED it in testing beta/final images
<wxl> guiverc: personally i would suggest #launchpad
<wxl> oh boy https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/is-ubuntu-software-going-to-be-remove-for-snap-snap-store/14542
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> oh boy https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/is-ubuntu-software-going-to-be-remov …], Daaaamnnn!
<lubot> * RikMills tries to care......
<lubot> <RikMills> nope. can't seem to
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6d698a1b68ee: Add thread checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6d698a1b68ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL57ae01f983cd: Fix indenation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL57ae01f983cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf0440c6ea90: Add Exit on closing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf0440c6ea90
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf8ac257dd0f8: Add remember position checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf8ac257dd0f8
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9af1a0c65253: Fix capitlization of channel title] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9af1a0c65253
<kc2bez> wxl: I noticed some weirdness in today's daily. Can you confirm 2 things? 1.) It looks like the media is automatically checked on boot. Was that expected? 2.) It looks like calamares debug is enabled no matter how I start it?
<wxl> #2 i wonder if it's that easter egg thing
<kc2bez> Well you should be able to invoke that with a `-d` but it shouldn't normally show.
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/a865620f902988f890781fb4576cf151c779133f
<wxl> that || suggests there's some additional condition
<guiverc> I noted on discourse.ubuntu.com the self-checking was going to be looked at, worked on for 20.04
<wxl> wot
<wxl> where?
 * guiverc is looking
<guiverc> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/defaulting-to-verify-the-image-integrity-before-installing-on-desktop/13472
<wxl> the only new "high impact packages" alert i've seen is on libglx-mesa0 and ubiquity
<wxl> does that happen on efi and bios?
<kc2bez> So far I have only tested bios
<wxl> i'm seeing it on efi
<kc2bez> I'm all for it, it just caught me by surprise.
<wxl> maybe reply there and see if there's something new?
<wxl> or maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<guiverc> If you want me to look/try, ask.. I'm looking at wallpapers...
<wxl> feel free
<wxl> guiverc: what would be nice is checking if the check disc for defects is true for all flavors
<guiverc> ack, I triggered lubu_64 zsync, I'll grab xubu next
<wxl> @kc2bez: -D0
<kc2bez> interesting
<kc2bez> I'm not noticing the check for disk  defects on mate
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1328
<ubot93> Issue 1328 in calamares/calamares "add tags in logs" [Open]
<wxl> unrelated to the above discussion but just saying
<kc2bez> Yes please.
<kc2bez> I gave it a +1
<wxl> it's a bug
<kc2bez> [ade] might begin to hate us XD
<wxl> sounds like we might get a release tomorrow 
<wxl> and then he's on 2 week "vacation"
<kc2bez> I will keep an eye open. 
<wxl> if not, dealing with it upon return wouldn't eb bad either
<kc2bez> We can workaround that if necessary
<kc2bez> far worse problems to have. 
<wxl> yep
<wxl> ok headed home
<kc2bez> take care
<guiverc> booting daily on dc7700 (bios box) ; yeah it's check disc for defects for me
<guiverc> (lubu 20.04)
<guiverc> booting daily in hp8200  (black grub like first screen so uefi maybe) has it validate also
<guiverc> lub 20.04 daily checked media for issues too on thinkpad sl510 (bios).  Xubuntu 20.04 daily on hp8200 took a long time to boot, but I didn't notice any check-disk-defects messages/indications
<guiverc> no evidence of media validation on hp dc7700 for xubuntu daily; I've started kubu download
<kc2bez> I just did kubuntu
<kc2bez> I got the check disk
<guiverc> :)   thanks, I cancelled zsync
<guiverc> want me to do ubu_64?  (not flavor)
<kc2bez> It probably wouldn't be a bad thing.
<guiverc> ubu 20.04 daily on (hp) dc7700 slow booting (subjective but xub seemed slower to me than i expected) but nothing on screen to indicate validation of media
<guiverc> i also booted ubu 20.04 daily on hp 8200 & no obvious checks, wrote the ISO to bad media; it failed check (expected) but boots without issue so ubu 20.04 isn't validating
<wxl> thanks guiverc 
<wxl> @RikMills you know anything about this check disc for defects validation our images are now doing (but apparently not mate or xubuntu)
<guiverc> wxl, i can write xub to bad media (actually a new verbatim thumb-drive) if helpful to re-test that .. whilst xub seemed slow to boot, it's subjective as I don't time boots
<lubot> <franksmcb> @wxl [<wxl> @RikMills you know anything about this check disc for defects validation o …], I'm seeing that on Ubuntu MATE's brand new ISO
<wxl> ah ok
<wxl> guiverc: i guess you could hexedit the iso and get the same effect in a vm
<lubot> <franksmcb> wxl did you get any kind of answer to that question about the check on irc?
<wxl> @franksmcb none. i accidentially posted at -devel and then moved it over to -release too so many eyes have been on it
<lubot> <franksmcb> I'm debating filing a bug as well
<wxl> i wonder if the grub configuration has changed somehow
<lubot> <franksmcb> I submitted a bug #1864959 screenshot included.
<wxl> no # if you want ubot to parse it
<wxl> bug 1864959
<ubot93> Bug 1864959 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "20200227 ISO runs Checking disk before starting installer" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864959
<wxl> it's not ubiquity tho cuz it affects us
<wxl> i'd hit up grub2
<lubot> <franksmcb> Ahhh...casper?
<wxl> hmmmm
<wxl> maybe
<lubot> <franksmcb> Added casper and grub2. Someone smarter will either slap my hand or route them properly, or both
<lubot> <franksmcb> Thanks wxl
<wxl> good methodology
<wxl> the more inflammatory the better XD
<wxl> /cdrom/boot/grub/grub.cfg seems to have the expected line for lubuntu
<guiverc> wxl, my earlier comments were on booting live, I didn't do installs
<wxl> right
<lubot> <franksmcb> This is what I get for saying i'll just do some installs before bed
<wxl> yeah i'm kind of over trying to figure it out right now sheesh
<lubot> <lynorian> understandable
<lubot> <franksmcb> :)
<guiverc> I've started a xub 20.04 install; I haven't noticed any media check  (copying files now)
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> @RikMills you know anything about this check disc for defects validation o …], nope
<lubot> <RikMills> new feature then. sounds a good idea.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, I think it is great. It caught me a bit off guard but I like the idea.
<lubot> <RikMills> Should stop a lot of ubiquity/installer bugs, that just end up marked invalid as media is corrupt!
<wxl> wth colord-kde depends on gnome-color-manager. i'm confused.
<wxl> yeah wow it is new in casper https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+changelog
<lubot> <franksmcb> I felt bad when I saw that it was a new added feature :)
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> "check disc for defects" is still there
<wxl> which kind of seems like a bug
<wxl> also a bug: it's using md5 https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/tree/casper-md5check/casper-md5check.c?h=ubuntu/focal
<wxl> (i'd suggest sha256)
<wxl> TIL snap update frequency is 4x daily https://ubuntu.com/blog/experimental-feature-snap-refresh-awareness-and-update-inhibition
<wxl> @fransmcb do you have a copy of the 20200227 mate iso available? could you boot to the check and try to use "s" to escape out?
<lubot> <franksmcb> wxl give me a moment and i'll do that
<lubot> <franksmcb> It does not escape out once it starts the check
<wxl> so neither s nor S does it?
<lubot> <franksmcb> Nope
<wxl> could you boot in and verify the version of casper?
<lubot> <franksmcb> 1.440
<wxl> aw heck you don't have the latest version
<wxl> there's where the skip came in
<wxl> so when lubuntu gets their new image i'll be able to check it out
<lubot> <franksmcb> Copy that
<wxl> 1.441 is the one with the skip
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/tree/casper-md5check/casper-md5check.c?h=ubuntu/focal#n221 fwiw
<lubot> <kc2bez> @lynorian will want to know that ^ for the docs.
<wxl> there should be little reason for anyone to want to skip it
<wxl> s/anyone/the average person/
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was thinking the fact that it does the check by default should be documented more than the "skip feature".
<wxl> oh yes
<wxl> to replace the thing that suggests people run it XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, absolutely.
<wxl> confirmed the skip works
<wxl> and there's a message about it, too
<lubot> <lynorian> How does this affect me With check disk for defects is casper now autochecking media?
<wxl> it's autochecking
<lubot> <lynorian> cool
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL175d58e1990a: Remove extranous text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL175d58e1990a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe65f374fec0d: Start snapping] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe65f374fec0d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfba1b1f87930: Get name working] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfba1b1f87930
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8454d2a8a493: Add source URL to snap] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8454d2a8a493
<lubot> <Hansen_hansen> Making good amount of dollars weekly from forex trade and Crypto has made me realize how lucky I’m to be a part of this revolution. I’m not an expert in forex and Crypto trading, but i do earn much money every week by the help of @jean_ramirez . I'm happy I found a Legit trader who help me earn huge income on weekly basis withou
<lubot> t losing my Invested funds. All thank to her @jean_ramirez . Reach her here on Telegram too @Jean_ramirez … Her WhatsApp 👉 +1 502 750 9243
<kc2bez> I am going to call that spam^
<kc2bez> deleted on telegram
<lubot> <RikMills> mmmmm..... spam
<lubot> <kc2bez> nom nom nom...
<lubot> * RikMills remembers spam fritters from chip shop near my high school
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x703) https://i.imgur.com/qbJ1eFI.jpg
<wxl> @kc2bez: new cala. get on it :)
<kc2bez> 👍
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGc6129ea27e27: Bump version for new upstream release.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGc6129ea27e27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING72c824bff463: Upload to focal.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING72c824bff463
<kc2bez> ^ It's building now. Grab it when you can. :D
<wxl> i know!
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-28
<wxl> fresh cala is good re: debug
<wxl> here's a new log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8qgKv9rZnj/
<wxl> instead of having nicely read tags, he uses the functions XD
<wxl> @kc2bez: we should probabbly go through all the "[2]"'s (warnings) and figure out how to resolve them
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes we should.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Correct me if i am wrong but i count 3 warnings.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The first *windowPlacement* is null since we are fullscreen
<lubot> <kc2bez> The second *does not ship stylesheet.qss* is valid. We don't have a stylesheet.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The third *The configured default desktop environment, Lubuntu, can not be found* . I am not sure what that is about. Guessing something not quiteright here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/displaymanager.conf$4
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not convinced it should change though ^
<lubot> * kc2bez talks to an empty room XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc940363fa268: Add build packages to yaml file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc940363fa268
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL02d96faddf81: Update description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL02d96faddf81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL88bf743eb62c: Update version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL88bf743eb62c
<lubot> <franksmcb> wxl new MATE iso tested and s allows for checksum skipping, casper version 1.441.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe14eb8d46e9: Update artifacts to correct path] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe14eb8d46e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL131c88410e7d: Fix parameters spelling dang it] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL131c88410e7d
<lubot> <lynorian> snap works better when you spell parameters right now that error message makes a ton of sense
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a8d5dd7ca5a: Remove uneeded *] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a8d5dd7ca5a
<lubot> <lynorian> (Photo, 1280x360) https://i.imgur.com/f8t5gaQ.jpg
<lubot> <lynorian> so progress I now have locally installed snap working
<wxl> image is kind of small but i get the general idea. very cool!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1f26471898c1: Add link to website in description of snap] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1f26471898c1
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39ce755c984d: 20.04ify LXQt description of LTS] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39ce755c984d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5ef1ed702c0: Redo history to make tense work] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5ef1ed702c0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL70f7f4134949: Update .gitignore to not always include the built snap] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL70f7f4134949
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3447ced32ea3: Add zero warnings to CONTRIBUTING seeing how hard it is to actuallly fully…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3447ced32ea3
<zacmario> Anyone know if the 20.04 iso has UEFI support?
<wxl> looks like a new pulseaudio is coming down the pike https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/desktop-team-updates-monday-24th-february-2020/14461/7?u=wxl
<kc2bez> sadly we probably won't see it for 20.04
<wxl> i don't know; he's got it under a focal bullet point
<kc2bez> Maybe it will see some patches. 
<wxl> i mean i guess it makes sense to have new releases, even of major software, jammed into the lts
<wxl> let's remember agaida's motto that stable is equivalent to dead, both in biology and software
<kc2bez> HaHaHa   it is one of the few things that you can count on. 
<wxl> i kind of wish we would push lts less. it makes sense for businesses where real money is on the line but other than that, i think it punishes users
<wxl> especially for high profile packages, it would be nice to be able to say we can guarantee backports but (a) we can't always guarantee compatibility with the rest of the system and (b) there are differing degrees of "high profile," i.e. i'd like to ensure we can backport newer lxqt packages *to* focal, but we'd need to build up significantly the team/infrastructure to make that happen
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-01
<guiverc> Sorry wxl, I copied both bugs (inc. 1864787) calamares/session.log to ~ but failed to upload obviously... I may not be able to re-try till my Tuesday (if lucky) or Wednesday
<wxl> rebuilding today's iso. we had a fail with no clear problem https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/focal/daily-live-20200301.log
<RikMills> wxl: livefs failed without a log. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/lubuntu/+build/205612 
<RikMills> I have seen a few PPA packages do the same today, so LP builders are slightly flaky
<wxl> yeah
 * RikMills kicks LP
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Omg I have around 170+ msgs in this chat unread. Anything important I missed? I won't be able to check / work untill next sunday.
<wxl> probably XD
